# Retro pictures



## Dave Hickey

IMHO, nothing is sexier than Campy C-Record sheriffs star hubs.


----------



## boneman

*Confente*

This was sold on EBay a few years back. I think the final price was under $3,000


----------



## Dave Hickey

boneman said:


> This was sold on EBay a few years back. I think the final price was under $3,000


I've got to admit my ignorance on his bike. What's the background? I know they go for big bucks...............


----------



## boneman

When Faliero Masi left Milano to set up Masi in the States, his main man, among others, came from Italy to help him build Masi's in California before branching out on his own.

<http://www.classicrendezvous.com./USA/Confente/Confente_Mario.htm>

The Confente pics are all from the EBay posting and updated to the CR site recently. My files show the auction to have been June, 2001.

Here's some more info on Masi and his band of merry men. I've been to the shop under the Vigorelli Velodrome in Milano a couple of times but not since 2001. Alberto still runs the shop and then, before he became E-nabled, it was your typical small framebuilder shop. Of course having some of the more famous pro racers riding you bikes was a bit different!

<http://www.classicrendezvous.com./Italy/Masi/Masi_main.html>

The first Masi I saw was a 1969, custom made for a friend of my college roomie who had gone to Italy on vacation and had a Masi built to spec. He still had the original measuring sheet. I saw it in 1971, dark silver, complete Nuovo Record, tubulars and Unicantor saddle. I've wanted one ever since. I still see both the roomie and his friend. He still has it but won't sell it. I don't blame him.


----------



## boneman

*lines*

http://www.classicrendezvous.com./Italy/Masi/Masi_main.html

http://www.classicrendezvous.com./USA/Confente/Confente_Mario.htm


----------



## Qubeley

*Monoplanar*

Campy must hired a genius designer at the time to come up with stuff like c-record hubs, cranks, chorus monoplanar brakes. I have a mixed feeling about delta brakes though..
Yes, that's century finish in picture.


----------



## wooglin-at-home

Been running a "roadie bike porn" thread on an mtb board for the past 2 years or so.  Up to 35 pages I think. This was the first post:


----------



## Dave Hickey

wooglin-at-home said:


> Been running a "roadie bike porn" thread on an mtb board for the past 2 years or so. Up to 35 pages I think. This was the first post:



Now that's some retro porn. It that yours?


----------



## wooglin-at-home

*Are you sitting down?*



Dave Hickey said:


> Now that's some retro porn. It that yours?


No way. It was on ebay a couple of years ago, and was actually I think one of the early posts on the old retro board. 

Here's the full monty:
<img src = "https://www.hetchins.org/pix/4002.jpg"/>

And here's the part you should be sitting down for. Winning bid? $2325!


----------



## tube_ee

wooglin-at-home said:


> Been running a "roadie bike porn" thread on an mtb board for the past 2 years or so. Up to 35 pages I think. This was the first post:


Got a link to that 35 page road bike porn thread?

--Shannon


----------



## Trevo

*This is Retro*

I'm obsessed with old cinelli stuff. Almost bought a Cinelli hairnet the other day.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Me too

XA polished stem with old logo Giro bars


----------



## wooglin

tube_ee said:


> Got a link to that 35 page road bike porn thread?
> 
> --Shannon


Its on forum.bikemag.com, under "roadie bike porn". Lotsa fluff, way too many broken links, and lots were off the old retro board. I'll post the highlights here periodically though.

<img src = "https://www.mookietwoh.com/sc-ebay/sc-5.jpg"/>


----------



## Retro-Spokes

*Cinelli hairnet*



Trevo said:


> I'm obsessed with old cinelli stuff. Almost bought a Cinelli hairnet the other day.


This is just sort of a test of my first post here...I just recently posted a Cinelli hairnet on ebay! They are very cool and retro!


----------



## Spirito

Dave Hickey said:


> IMHO, nothing is sexier than Campy C-Record sheriffs star hubs.


hey, 

thems is mine ;-)

dave if you are keen lemme know. i can still get 28/28 32/36 and 36/36.

below is a pic of the hubs pictured built up.

on another note - the old forum for retro-classics is gone - is all our porn lost forever. can we ask gregg if there is a way to salvage the old pics and links if it hasn't been wiped already ????

ciao


----------



## Dave Hickey

Spirito said:


> hey,
> 
> thems is mine ;-)
> 
> dave if you are keen lemme know. i can still get 28/28 32/36 and 36/36.
> 
> below is a pic of the hubs pictured built up.
> 
> on another note - the old forum for retro-classics is gone - is all our porn lost forever. can we ask gregg if there is a way to salvage the old pics and links if it hasn't been wiped already ????
> 
> ciao


I should have givne you credit for the pic. I had it stored for a couple of years on my hard drive. Some people collect real porn, I collect bike porn. I might take you up on the 28/28 hubs. I have a project in mind.... As for the old post/pics, I heard we're going to able to view old posts in the future. I assume if we can view, we can still cut and paste.

Your signature is classic Spirito. Thanks for the laugh...


----------



## wooglin-at-home

Spirito said:


> on another note - the old forum for retro-classics is gone - is all our porn lost forever. can we ask gregg if there is a way to salvage the old pics and links if it hasn't been wiped already ????
> 
> ciao


Some (not alot, but some) is on my thread referenced above. Assuming the links to the originals still work. Your hubs, for example, are in my thread and the link still works.

<img src = "https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/DellaSanta3.jpg"/>


----------



## wooglin-at-home

Took some digging with dialup, but I think this is another Spirito special. I'm a sucker for boxes myself.... 

<img src = "https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/soldsoul1.jpg"/>


----------



## tube_ee

Spirito said:


> hey,
> 
> thems is mine ;-)
> 
> dave if you are keen lemme know. i can still get 28/28 32/36 and 36/36.
> 
> ciao


How much for the 36/36? Enquiring minds wanna know, especially when they are hoarding neat parts for a new custom frame....

If you cn get me a set of early 90's wide-profile campy cantilevers, the tandem ones, you'll really be my hero.

--Shannon, drooling with hub-lust and searching in vain for brakes, in San Diego, CA


----------



## Spirito

*damn ... that's pretty*

a nice vintage cinelli super corsa in my size is the only thing i am hankering for. sadly, most peep's have way more cheeze to throw down for one than i do - but i have faith and will have one some day.

till then the most oft looked pics on my hard drive is of a nice example in burgundy that a well known collector in boston sold a a little whiles back.

it was a spanking example ... my size too, i didn't even ask the price but now i would jump at the chance. let that be a lesson for the you with a taste for the vintage world - they aren't made anymore and if something seems out of your league remember that its gonna be way out of your league in the future.

ciao


----------



## Spirito

*ah those were the days ...*



wooglin-at-home said:


> I'm a sucker for boxes myself....


all that stuff was fun and those two small boxes in the middle netted some crazy dollars - early pista headsets - super rare boxes too. 

i bought and sold a lot of early era stuff as i wasn't into it as much as mid era campy stuff - the money i made fueled my projects. the only thing i wish i kept was the early record all steel pedals with the toe strap loops. i had about six sets in box and didn't think i would ever have need for them. now i wish i hid at least one pair - them's is cool and if you ever see a nice pair for small coin snap 'em up.

if i come accross any cool boxed stuff i'll let you know.

one of my faves that i didn't make much on, had no use for but i so much enjoyed playing with them as trinkets was a set of mafac centrepulls. maybe, just maybe, had i kept them i'd be riding something other than an italian bike. i know i'll never see another NOS set. talk about swanky ....

New In Box is always cool no matter what - if it's old and you have patience and wont be tempted to use it, then its a gas and a nice little profit venture too.

ciao


----------



## Spirito

*last i heard ..*

the best price on 36/36 high flanges is GBP $170. even with shipping and the cost of converting monies it still a good buy as used one's have sold (sporadically - as there aren't many) on ebay from $250 - $400.

sorry, but i have no idea about canti's and early campy mtb stuff. it is out there but i have looked it over.

ciao


----------



## Spirito

*i'll post a rare one .... by the cool name Gaslo*

gaslo bar plugs - late 50's, 60's and early 70's - aluminium (with steel stiffening discs on the inside). 

bought plenty of thes babies for $1 - sold or gave away some to retro bro's for genuine restorations and past favours. then sold off a couple of pairs on ebay for fun .... $250 per pair and that ain't the highest ive seen em sell for.

ive yet to see some bike part so small and not really essential sell for as much - vintage or current. if yo do lemme know.

ciao


----------



## Dave Hickey

Spirito said:


> a nice vintage cinelli super corsa in my size is the only thing i am hankering for. sadly, most peep's have way more cheeze to throw down for one than i do - but i have faith and will have one some day.
> 
> till then the most oft looked pics on my hard drive is of a nice example in burgundy that a well known collector in boston sold a a little whiles back.
> 
> it was a spanking example ... my size too, i didn't even ask the price but now i would jump at the chance. let that be a lesson for the you with a taste for the vintage world - they aren't made anymore and if something seems out of your league remember that its gonna be way out of your league in the future.
> 
> ciao


Wow... Great looking ride. I really like the matching shifters and rear derail.


----------



## tube_ee

*Here's mine...*

Picked this up at a bike shop that was being sold to Performance here in San Diego. For my fellow SDers, El Cajon BikeUSA. We just closed it. Saw the cranks, asked how much, they said $250, it fit, I bought it. I was just getting back into the sport after bout 8 years out of it. I had been on a CF Giant Cadex 980C that I had bought new in 1990. Going back to steel was the beginning of the end... Now, 2 years later, I've gone back to clips and straps after going clipless in 1988, I ride tubulars again, and I just ordered a custom Rivendell. No, the Otero will not be for sale in a year. 

Here's the pix...


----------



## tube_ee

*Here's how she's built up... <long>*

Frame: Otero SL, Lugged, except the BB is fillet-brazed, because of the curved seat tube. This was done to allow for short chainstays. Really short. Not as short as a Rigi, but short.

Drivetrain: Croce D'Aune derailleurs, C-Record crankset, "teardrop" Simplex retrofriction shift levers,.(all on the bike when I bought it) 14-26 6-speed Suntor freewheel (NOS) 

Pedals: Shimano PD-6400 (600 Ultegra), with pd-64 "winged" cleats. These pedals absolutely rock. The cheesy-ass Performance brand webbed nylon straps will go bye-bye just as soon as I find a nice, long pair of laminated leather ones, with buckle pads and pull buttons. I found some black Cristophes, but they were way too short.

Brakes: Suntour Superbe Pro calipers and levers, with some Dia-Compe gum rubber aero hoods that I put on after the grey Suberbe Pro ones tore. These are the only gum aero hoods I've ever seen. I like 'em.

Wheels: Saturne HC-19s, a 350 gram tubular rim made by Ambrosio for Specialized, with Specialized (Sansin, I think) hubs. $5 the pair at the San Diego Velodrome fall swap meet. Vittoria Rally tires, bought at El Cajon store closing for $5 each.


----------



## wooglin-at-home

A little old a little new.

<img src ="https://tc-homes.com/bike/forum/fg-bikes/heino1.jpg">


----------



## tube_ee

Wow. That's one of the best looking bikes I've ever seen.

--Shannon


----------



## Fix-ated

*Russian ride*

Got this at the LBS...they have a mythical basement full of old/odd bikes. I actually won it on Ebay for $31. The story goes, they got a crate of 5 of them in in the late '60s-early '70s. One of the wrenches rode one around as a campus bike in the '70s. I got good info in my thread below as well as John E on Bike Forums and Bicyling forums. 

John E:

"Yes, the Cyrillic script lettering on the big downtube decal does spell "Sputnik." Everyone probably recognizes the CCCP on the head tube, which transliterates into SSSR, for Soyuz (Union) [of] Soviet Socialist Republics. 

The Cyrillic print lettering on the decal near the shift lever transliterates/translates to "zabod/factory diploma/diploma pervi/first stepeni/degree" and "sdelani i cccp / made in USSR."

A few dozen 3-speed and 10-speed Sputniks were imported into the midwest ca. 1970. The component technology was definitely a behind-the-times copy of that of Europe."

Rode it tonight, light works, shift fine...all in all a blast to toodle around on. I don't think centuries are in it's future but pub crawls are a must!


----------



## Crankist

Thanks for the pics. A more beautiful bike just does not exist. It just looks so _right!_


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

*Not a photo of an old bike, but a old photo*

of a guy in our club who still races. (He came in 2nd in this photo from 1952)


----------



## Calvin Jones-Park Tool

*Andre Bertin*

Bertin. Vintage approx. 1983. Was a Belgian city commuter


----------



## Spoiler

*EBAY alert! Not much time left.*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&category=22681&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## pd417

A Tesch 101 (circa 1987)

The best handling road bike I've ever ridden (and I still have it)


----------



## LinuxDude

*Before the derailleur days...*

Here the racers had to dismount their bikes and had to put the chain on the smaller cogs for the descend….Aren’t we lucky now with the STI and Ergo stuff, life is good.


----------



## shaq-d

*pinarello treviso*

my newly acquired, early 1980s is my guess (previous to '84, since the headtube doesn't have the olympic rings), pinarello treviso, my commuter (though if this gets stolen, i'll cry).

simplex shifters, dura-ace derailleur, shimano ax brakes, campy cranks. just got the fork re-set recently, it's a great ride at 22 lbs of steel.


----------



## High Gear

*This is few.*

Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## mtnwing

*Carbon retro . . .*

Since this is "The Year of Carbon bikes" in IMHO (and soon to be decade) and a Hinault model is pictured above in the thread, it only seems fitting to include this one too . . . .










-mtnwing
www.carbonbicycles.com
www.roadbikes.net


----------



## jd3

*My old Raleigh*

After watching Lance on tv in July, I thought I'd get my old bike out and start riding again. It is a mid 70's Raleigh Super Course MKII. I'm having a blast riding again. This board has been a great help getting me up to speed.


----------



## Fogdweller

*1986 Pinarello Montello*

This was my primary ride until last winter. Bought original in 1986 and built with a SR Pat 84 groupo from my previous road frame, a Picchio Special. I parted this out last winter to pay for my current road bike and miss it dearly. "Modern" upgrades were cobalto levers in around 91 or 92 along with the Time pedals. The SR track pedals are still on my mountain bike and see dirt from time to time. If any of you in the Dallas area see it on the road, do say hello for me...


----------



## orbeamike

Here is a more obscure retro frame from the bay area. I received the frame from a friend and built it up with Campy Super record and Nuovo record stuff. The bike frame is made of Excel Tubing, fully chromed with a transparent candy apple red finish.


----------



## drevelo66

*Beautiful....*



wooglin-at-home said:


> No way. It was on ebay a couple of years ago, and was actually I think one of the early posts on the old retro board.
> 
> Here's the full monty:
> <img src = "https://www.hetchins.org/pix/4002.jpg"/>
> 
> And here's the part you should be sitting down for. Winning bid? $2325!


Man, that bike is clean.


----------



## kef

I am going to build an 1980's Trek 170 "Pro Series", road frame, as my commuter/road. Reynolds 753, with nice butted joints. I got the frame with components, campy all over, expect for the Cinelli bar. I am going to build it SS, so the the deraileurs are for sale. I am still considering if I should sell all of it, and use the money to complete the bike. 

kef


----------



## knh555

kef said:


> I am going to build an 1980's Trek 170 "Pro Series", road frame, as my commuter/road. Reynolds 753, with nice butted joints. I got the frame with components, campy all over, expect for the Cinelli bar. I am going to build it SS, so the the deraileurs are for sale. I am still considering if I should sell all of it, and use the money to complete the bike.
> 
> kef


That frame's too nice to for a commuter! What size/condition is it in? Have any pics?


----------



## atpjunkie

*Confente, C-Record*

I have the Sheriff Stars on my Pista Bike. yup very cool, Old School BMXers covet them as well, strange. Confente, man you should see his lugs, so much more detail work than a Masi or Colnago, etc.. from that era. They have 2 next door at CyclArt, 1 track 1 road, neither for sale. They just sold a sweeeet Masi Gran Criterium, under 2 G. If any of ya are looking for Big bikes (61 and 62's) they have a few right now and they are priced okay. A few are Virgin (NOS) and they are pricey, but a few are okay price wise and ridable.
they have a sweet 10th Anniv,. Merckx (1990) and a Fuso from the same era, both D/A DT 8 speed and look brand new, size 56.


----------



## kef

It is a metallic purple, and there are patches of scraped paint, where a little rust has taken on the surface. I don't have any pics of it currently, but I will post some soon. It looks like it was not used much and somehow came to rest in my friends' garage. I am not sure about the size, but I think it's a 56cm. Commuting is the "only" road riding I do, and I am currenlty using my mtb, so this bike will have be for all road duties. 

kef


----------



## knh555

kef said:


> It is a metallic purple, and there are patches of scraped paint, where a little rust has taken on the surface. I don't have any pics of it currently, but I will post some soon. It looks like it was not used much and somehow came to rest in my friends' garage. I am not sure about the size, but I think it's a 56cm. Commuting is the "only" road riding I do, and I am currenlty using my mtb, so this bike will have be for all road duties.
> 
> kef


56 center-top? Do you know the top tube length? Would you be interested in selling it? This was a nice frame from Trek's steel era and, IMHO, worth a restoration.

Here are two listed in the vintage-trek gallery. You can learn more about it from the early-mid 80's brocures as well.

http://vintage-trek.com/Trek_galleryJS.htm
http://vintage-trek.com/Trek_galleryNels.htm

Kevin


----------



## bconneraz

My baby Paramount


----------



## maui mike

*My 1983 Peugeot PX10*

I bought this bike new back in 1983 and still ride Great!!!


----------



## JaeP

*Neo/Retro Cannonball*

This was my first "real" road bike. I had the frame sitting in my garage for the longest time. I couldn't even give it away at a recent veloswap meet. I had the frame powder coated and cobbled the bike together from parts I had lying around. Some of the highlights are: Matching white Royal Gran Compe calipers, CLB brake levers (lightest brake levers in the world), Superbe Pro frt. derailleur, and a Mavic 851 rear derailleur. I'm running tubulars (Vitorria Rally) and using toe clips and straps (gawd I miss them). Surprisingly, the Mavic rear derailleur works with my Dura Ace 7 speed down tube shifters.

As for the Cannonball name. . . I've always refered to my bike as a Cannonball. A friend of mine used to work at a bike shop that carried Cannondale's. I was in the shop talking to my friend and his boss overheard me refering to my Cannondale as a Cannonball. After I left my friend's boss lectured him about me calling my bike a Cannonball. As a joke I slapped on Cannonball on the downtube and brought my bike in for a tune up; the name has stuck ever since. The End.


----------



## croswell1

*Man, I like them 'Brooks'*



bconneraz said:


> My baby Paramount


Here's mine


----------



## Number9

Vintage Ciocc & Marinoni - plus a retro Colnago with all the modern amenities. With the retro good looks in combination with the sub-15 lb. weight and modern functional improvements (brakes and shifters in particular), I must confess to preferring the retro-look, but modern bike...


----------



## Dave Wages

*Hi Flange Hubs*



Spirito said:


> hey,
> 
> thems is mine ;-)
> 
> dave if you are keen lemme know. i can still get 28/28 32/36 and 36/36.
> 
> below is a pic of the hubs pictured built up.
> 
> on another note - the old forum for retro-classics is gone - is all our porn lost forever. can we ask gregg if there is a way to salvage the old pics and links if it hasn't been wiped already ????
> 
> ciao


Hey, I'm wondering if you can still get 28/28 hi flange hubs. If you can I 'd be interested in giving them a good home. 

Later
Dave Wages


----------



## spookyload

Hey Dave can you move this threads images here so I don't have to cross post them? There might even be a few bikes you like in that thread.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=37402&highlight=la+vie+claire


----------



## Tom Ligon

*I NEED those! (nm)*

nm...


----------



## Tom Ligon

*Oh, my!*

I'll probably have a wet dream tonight!


----------



## eflayer2

*Refurbed NOS Specialized Sequoia*

I believe this is a 1985 Specialized Sequoia size 60 cm. Besides being a cool cruiser, it came to me in close-to-new new condition. So far I have had a tough time finding any documentation on the angles, but my guess is 72.5 HT and 73.5 ST. Stays are 43 and it has braze ons for front and rear racks. First I built it up with its near perfect original parts including a gorgeous Specialized 110 triple and complete 5 speed Shimano XT drive train.

I may be ok with ratchet retro friction shifting but this came with plain old friction. I rode it a few miles that way and realized I'm not a retro kind a guy and really enjoy the joy of clicking and not guessing.

In the end it got built with a potpourri of parts from the bin:

Dia Compe Grand Compe 500 brakes
Nitto Technomic Deluxe stem
Sugino XD 46/34 compact double
Mavic Cosmos silver wheels
DA sti 9 spd brifters
12-34 XTR ti cassette
XTR r d
105 fd
Ritchey Expert 27.0 post
my favorite modern bars and saddle

The more I ride in the Berkeley hills the lower I seem to go on compact gearing. No racer here.

Here's the link to some photos of the original as I received it:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=44692&highlight=sequoia


----------



## geraldatwork

*Raleigh Super Course*

This was my main ride until August of this year although I've hardly ridden since the late 80's. I got it new about 1982 and within a year upgraded the cranks and brakes to Shamino 600. Also the wheels are not original. And to think I almost parted with it. Now I use it to run errands and for leisurely rides.


----------



## TOZOVR

Do these count?


----------



## TOZOVR




----------



## Angelracer

*1987 Bianchi*

I know this bike is not Campy (which I love) but its in great shape and now is my training bike. There is about 10 chips in the paint that are microscopic, and the paint gleams, and I even think she's got new spokes! (I've had it a month now)


----------



## atpjunkie

*mine*

going to repaint in Faema most likely


----------



## atpjunkie

*Not Mine, too small but OUCH!!!*

54 cm, MINT


----------



## Guest

atpjunkie said:


> 54 cm, MINT


Gawd that thing is beautiful. I just keep going back to leer at it. Very, very nice.

Gorgeous, but I am much poorer.

Who are you going to have repaint your Merckx? Cyclart?


----------



## Fogdweller

atpjunkie said:


> 54 cm, MINT


Ah Junkie, you're killin' me... just killin' me...


----------



## bwana

atpjunkie said:


> 54 cm, MINT


I really like those drilled chainrings, here are mine. Just wish they were attached to a DeRosa.


----------



## Downshift

*I'm just posting this everywhere cause I'm proud of it*










86 Schwinn Super Sport. Columbus Tenax. Single Speed for my pleasure.


----------



## EasyRider47

Removed


----------



## Classic Roadbike

EasyRider47 said:


> it is a brand new frame - never even built up! I have bought some vintage parts and I will be building it up shortly as well.


It is a pleasure to build up a bike with a NOS steel frame and vintage parts. 

Last year I did this with a Daccordi "SLX New" frame:










I am in love with the engraved Arabesque lugs:


----------



## psycholist

Great posts!


----------



## Route 66 Domestiques

*Retro-"fit to be tied"*



Dave Hickey said:


> IMHO, nothing is sexier than Campy C-Record sheriffs star hubs.


Just how old do our bikes have to be to be considered "Retro?"
Or, are we "Retro" because we ride Route 66?
Love and Kisses,
Us Girls


----------



## Tom Ligon

*Short-Coupled '74 Paramount*

This is Humma Hah's stablemate, the 1974 short-coupled Paramount fixte. The curved seat-tube that makes it short-coupled is a rare feature, only built in '73 and '74, and must be considered a marketing ploy. This seat tube was common on Paramount tandems. It allows the rear wheel to be closer to the BB, shortening the wheelbase several inches.

The frame was originally on a geared bike. I bought the frame on e-bay from a shop in north county San Diego. The paint was nearly perfect and the decals and chrome are essentially flawless. I have a Campy Pista crank on the right, Strada on the left. The front hub is Campy and the rear a Suntour flip-flop. The last time this bike was shown here it had a heinous overstuffed Schwinn saddle, now it has a Brooks Champion Pro (bought from MB1's shop). The handlebars, brakes, and rims are still heinous. I have a Cinelli bar and stem for it but am still looking for some nice 70's Campy brakes.


----------



## colker1

Classic Roadbike said:


> It is a pleasure to build up a bike with a NOS steel frame and vintage parts.
> 
> Last year I did this with a Daccordi "SLX New" frame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if it's a RED slx frame, the pleasure is enhanced..


----------



## rideorglide

*Campag glitter from the ole Steel Trek 660 (1984)*

Here's a wee bit o' Campag glitter from the ole Steel Trek 660 (1984)
A work in progress...


----------



## 55/Rad

1992 Giordana Spica with '88/89 C-Record components

55/Rad


----------



## rideorglide

*Before...*

The more I look at these naughty pictures the more I like 'em.

Here's my steel 1984 Trek 660, Campy Nuovo Record and Modolo Speedy Brakes, before I started to clean it up and bring it back into everyday biking order. The ride is very enjoyable, although the bar tape, saddle, stem, pedals have all since been rejigged










During:










PS. Sorry about the pump on the frame ... but I left it in my camelback one night and i got a flat miles from home. At that point I fixed the tube, reached for the pump and realized I didn;t have my camelback. . . d'oh. Ya gotta forgive uz olde fartz with sketchy memory components.


----------



## Lectron

Still some parts missing, but It's starting to look like something now. 



Click img. for full size


----------



## colker1

Lectron said:


> Still some parts missing, but It's starting to look like something now.
> 
> 
> 
> Click img. for full size


beautifull! and the new record just makes it even more interesting..


----------



## High Gear

*Very nice. Looks like my size too.*

Is it a 62? Beautiful build...except for the saddle. A Selle San Marco Regal or Rolls would look better. Still a great bike. 



Lectron said:


> Still some parts missing, but It's starting to look like something now.
> 
> 
> 
> Click img. for full size


----------



## Lectron

High Gear said:


> Is it a 62? Beautiful build...except for the saddle. A Selle San Marco Regal or Rolls would look better. Still a great bike.


I totally agree with you. I so wanted a white Regal for it, but they're quite hard to find.
Found the Swift to be an OK substitute


----------



## iliveonnitro

MR_GRUMPY said:


> of a guy in our club who still races. (He came in 2nd in this photo from 1952)


That doesn't happen to be this guy, is it?


----------



## High Gear

*Found the saddle for you.....*

http://cgi.ebay.com/COPPI-Saddle-fo...ryZ56197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




colker1 said:


> beautifull! and the new record just makes it even more interesting..


----------



## Lectron

*WOW!! That's a nice saddle. Thank You!!*

Now what Anyone who wants a mint condition Swift?. Anyone??

Ok. I'm starting a few vintage (pre -84) projects now. Guess I can use it there.


----------



## Fogdweller

High Gear said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/COPPI-Saddle-fo...ryZ56197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I'll see your saddle and raise you a Confente!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=005&item=150025722736&rd


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

No, that's Alfredo U.
The guy in the photo is a former Canadian National Champ, former Olympic athlete, former Pro, former winner of the tour of Somerville, present mentor.


----------



## iliveonnitro

MR_GRUMPY said:


> No, that's Alfredo U.
> The guy in the photo is a former Canadian National Champ, former Olympic athlete, former Pro, former winner of the tour of Somerville, present mentor.


I don't know, Alfredo is one hella fast dude...


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

Alfredo used to be the fastest gun in town, but he has slowed. He still has a "hard to beat" spint, but if you keep the pace up, he will blow up. In the races that we've done together this year, he's outsprinted me twice, and I've dropped him twice. If you allow him to sit on, he'll kill you every time.
The guy in my pic is in his 70's now.


----------



## Malcog




----------



## Lectron

Just a little something I've been working on. This is a low budget project 
where the classic look and of course performance where the only goals.  ​I'm particularly happy with the pink housings and pink coated cables


----------



## Lectron

My latest build! This one's a really nice ride.
Made by Daccordi for a Norwegian brand (DBS) 
to be used by the Norwegian national team.

Went for DT shifters and non aero brake levers to shave of some weight.
The weight is in fact down just below 19lbs (with Michelin Pro2 race light). 
Not bad for an all steel frame/fork. I could of course have made it 
lighter by adding some CF components and ruin the aestetics, but that's 
not what this bike's all about. This is not just an other WW project.


----------



## wildjim

*1984 Titan of Switzerland - Italian frame*

1984 Titan of Switzerland - Italian steel frame - Columbus SLX - Heart shaped lugs - Campagnolo 1010B dropouts - Varnished by Dossena Carlo - Gray Marble

Campagnolo Veloce double 53x39 crankset and bottom bracket(Italian threaded) - Mavic Open Pro/Shimano Ultegra rear hub/Campanolo Record front hub - Shimano 12-27 cassette - Shimano 105 rear derailleur - Campagnolo Racing T front derailleur - 1968 Campagnolo downtube shifters - Modolo/Mavic Brake levers - Campagnolo Strada brake calipers - Crank Brothers Candy pedals - Easton seat post - 3TTT THE 31.8 mm stem(100 mm) and handle bar(44 cm) - Ritchey Fuzzy Logic headset - Tange full sloping fork - Selle Italia Genuine Gel Flite saddle - Continental Ultra 3000 28mm tires - Performance Bike Strada Lite bottle cages.


----------



## hollowlegs99

*My Moretti*

My ride of 30 plus years. Mountains, hill and dale in many countries. Miles and miles of pure joy. My Moretti. I call her sweetheart. I was fit on her by the bikes namesake, Caesar Moretti, Jr. Cinelli stem, bars and seat, TTT seat post, Phil Woods BB, the rest Campy Record. What I like about from today: gel handlebar wrap, gel fluids and clipless pedals. My commute to and from work, 100 miles. Cracks in each wrist three times, collarbone and I wouldn't have passed up on any of it. Everyone thinks I'm a nut. Go figure.


----------



## wildjim

*1983 LeTour Luxe*

1983 SCHWINN LE TOUR LUXE TOURING

Manufactured in Greenville, Mississippi on June 28th. 1983

1983 PRICE: $292.95

HEAD BADGE NUMBER: 1793 – Made 179th. Day of 1983 – June 28th. 1983

COLOR: Dark Blue

FRAME: Main Triangle, Seat Stays and Fork – Columbus Tenax 4130 CrMo (Chromium and Molybdenum) steel tubing.

FRAME SIZE: 21 inches - 53.34 cm

RIMS: 700C (622x19) Weinmann 2120 rear – Weinmann 2119 front

HUBS: Shimano Exage

SEAT POST: 26.4

BOTTOM BRACKET: 68 mm English

FRONT DERAILLEUR: Shimano FE

REAR DERAILLEUR: Shimano Altus

CASSETTE: Shimano 7 speed

CRANKSET: SAKAE SA Double 52x42

HANDLEBAR: British Made Randoneer

STEM: Schwinn

BRAKES and LEVERS: Schwinn Approved Diacompe Center Pull


----------



## rideorglide

That's a beaut! Great finish. Intriguing blend of retro and modern.

I'm curious first, who made the fork -- also Titan? or is it a replacement/other fork of some type?

The Fuzzy logic -- those are threadless headsets,right? Dumb question, but I figured a frame of that era would be running only some kind of integrated headset -- how was it possible to retro fit a threadless headset to threaded frame, or is something else going on there?

Finally great location -- only place I've ever ridden that looked remotely like that was the Cape Cod Rail Trail -- where was the photo taken?

Thanks...



wildjim said:


> 1984 Titan of Switzerland - Italian steel frame - Columbus SLX - Heart shaped lugs - Campagnolo 1010B dropouts - Varnished by Dossena Carlo - Gray Marble
> 
> Campagnolo Veloce double 53x39 crankset and bottom bracket(Italian threaded) - Mavic Open Pro/Shimano Ultegra rear hub/Campanolo Record front hub - Shimano 12-27 cassette - Shimano 105 rear derailleur - Campagnolo Racing T front derailleur - 1968 Campagnolo downtube shifters - Modolo/Mavic Brake levers - Campagnolo Strada brake calipers - Crank Brothers Candy pedals - Easton seat post - 3TTT THE 31.8 mm stem(100 mm) and handle bar(44 cm) - Ritchey Fuzzy Logic headset - Selle Italia Genuine Gel Flite saddle - Continental Ultra 3000 28mm tires - Performance Bike Strada Lite bottle cages.


----------



## janix

nice retros


----------



## wildjim

rideorglide said:


> That's a beaut! Great finish. Intriguing blend of retro and modern.
> 
> I'm curious first, who made the fork -- also Titan? or is it a replacement/other fork of some type?
> 
> The Fuzzy logic -- those are threadless headsets,right? Dumb question, but I figured a frame of that era would be running only some kind of integrated headset -- how was it possible to retro fit a threadless headset to threaded frame, or is something else going on there?
> 
> Finally great location -- only place I've ever ridden that looked remotely like that was the Cape Cod Rail Trail -- where was the photo taken?
> 
> Thanks...


Titan is a Swiss bicycle company that contracted some manufaturer in Italy to build frames for them and concluded business awhile ago. The frames where stored for 20 years and sold a few years ago on ebay. The exact Italian frame manufacturer is unknown to me at this time. Also many were painted and signed "Varnished by Dossena Carlo" 
I own of these five frames and will post more pictures later.

The fork is Tange Chrome Full Sloping which was supplied by the reseller with the frame.

The headset is Ritchey and threadless.

The photo location is the Annapolis end of the Baltimore & Annapolis Rail Trail.


Another photo of the top tube and lug and shifters.


----------



## Kingofbeers

*a few Paramounts and a '47 Continental -*

I sure do like old Schwinns


----------



## surly357

*'47 continentals rule!!*

before and after neo-retro.


----------



## Kingofbeers

*good looking cruiser -*

- nice & clean. I should probably do the same to mine, but it's just so much fun shifting the "three on the tube". I mean - who can resist N for "normal"?


----------



## surly357

*n is for normal?*

in that spot i thought it stood for 'nuts'........


----------



## alexb618

my commuter, unknown frame. edit - updated pic, thanks to dave hickey for the tips with the brooks bar tape


----------



## rideorglide

Sweet, even though it's a "tall" bike it's got it going on. And the cat seems to know.

How the heck do you manage to put in a century a day? And for thirty years to boot. And the record chainrings are originals? I know mine have lasted 22 years, but nowhere close to that kind of mileage.




hollowlegs99 said:


> My ride of 30 plus years. Mountains, hill and dale in many countries. Miles and miles of pure joy. My Moretti. I call her sweetheart. I was fit on her by the bikes namesake, Caesar Moretti, Jr. Cinelli stem, bars and seat, TTT seat post, Phil Woods BB, the rest Campy Record. What I like about from today: gel handlebar wrap, gel fluids and clipless pedals. My commute to and from work, 100 miles. Cracks in each wrist three times, collarbone and I wouldn't have passed up on any of it. Everyone thinks I'm a nut. Go figure.


----------



## rideorglide

What a sleek bunch of bikes. 
Polished steel stays here, shaped lugs there, italian marble finish on swiss precision over there,
Leather saddles,
Sheriff-star hubs on that Paramount, 
gleaming iridescent blue tubes with insanely stylish typography
This is getting hard to take; it's night time, the bike's in the garage, it's 40 degrees and blowin 55.
But just looking at all those bikes make you want to go out and ride the steel.


----------



## JGUTZ

*1982 Masi*

Here is a retro Masi that was given to me by my neighbor. 

Chorus Cranks
Record Shifters
Record Brake levers
Brake calipers Suntour Superb W/Matt Houser pads

Enjoy


----------



## 55/Rad

1988 Pinarello Montello


----------



## alexb618

i am without speech


----------



## plussa

1986 Rossin








Gipiemme Chrono Sprint, Cinelli, Wolber, Maillard...


----------



## richk

View attachment 75193


Posted elsewhere but doing it here also.
All Dura Ace 
this bike was given to me with Tubulars sold the Tubualrs on ebay put Mavics on it rode it for 2 seasons 2500 + miles 
Loved it but did not realize how much till we parted ways thru ebay nice riding bike 
:mad2: wish would come back home....


----------



## colker1

richk said:


> View attachment 75193
> 
> 
> Posted elsewhere but doing it here also.
> All Dura Ace
> this bike was given to me with Tubulars sold the Tubualrs on ebay put Mavics on it rode it for 2 seasons 2500 + miles
> Loved it but did not realize how much till we parted ways thru ebay nice riding bike
> :mad2: wish would come back home....


that's a total classic. you don't sell such things.


----------



## rideorglide

Dayum, that's a sweetie, it's got it going on. 
Nice yellowness.

What size was that ?

If I see it I'll try to persuade the rider to relent and sell it back to you!




richk said:


> View attachment 75193
> 
> 
> Posted elsewhere but doing it here also.
> All Dura Ace
> this bike was given to me with Tubulars sold the Tubualrs on ebay put Mavics on it rode it for 2 seasons 2500 + miles
> Loved it but did not realize how much till we parted ways thru ebay nice riding bike
> :mad2: wish would come back home....


----------



## DRLski

55/Rad said:


> 1988 Pinarello Montello


OMG, I may just need to buy a classic frame now, Rad, did you have to do a lot of cleaning up to get that frame looking like that?


----------



## 55/Rad

DRLski said:


> OMG, I may just need to buy a classic frame now, Rad, did you have to do a lot of cleaning up to get that frame looking like that?


Surprisingly little. 

It originally had a clear black tint over the shiny chrome - which I really liked as the chrome shone through. But the paint was really rough and I decided I wanted to redo it. When I researched what it was going to take to paint over the chrome, the options were as follows:

1. Strip the original paint, clean and reapply. This was what I really wanted but no painter could guarantee that the paint would stick for very long on the polished chrome. Apparently paints from the 80's had a different chemical makeup that made it easier back then.

2. Prep the chrome by sand or media blasting it. While this would guarantee long term success in terms of the paint sticking, it eliminated the polished appearance of the chrome underneath.

So, while I was exploring other options, I stripped the frame myself. I was surprised that the chrome underneath was in as fine a shape as it was. So I polished it up - took all of a couple of hours - and decided to let it be. I sent it to the paint shop to have the engravings touched up and while waiting for that, I researched new decals, where I came upon the idea of having the logos blasted directly into the chrome - as seen in the photos below.

Thanks for asking.

55/Rad


Downtube










Top Tube - note the "Montello" on the lower left


----------



## sekaijin

Logos blasted directly into the chrome instead of decals - now that is cool looking.

Nice picture, I thought it was a professional bike-porn shot. Is the bike standing up by magic?

Also is it just me, or is that a huge-a$$ gearing on the crankset?


----------



## 55/Rad

sekaijin said:


> Nice picture, I thought it was a professional bike-porn shot. Is the bike standing up by magic?
> 
> Also is it just me, or is that a huge-a$$ gearing on the crankset?


Stand was photoshopped out and the crank is a 53/42 double - standard for the era.


----------



## caterham

This is my wife's early 80's Andre Bertin C79 SSC.Frame is Reynolds 531 extra leger . Components are almost entirely original with Shimano Dura Ace EX group incl. Dyna drive pedals, Spidel hubs/ Mavic Module E2's. 
She rode this bike on our first "date". It still gets ridden on those sunny days.


----------



## Richard

*The Nouvo-Retro Falcon*

Finally figured out how to post pictures,


----------



## Scooper

*1972 Paramount*

1972 chrome Schwinn P15-9 Touring Paramount with Campagnolo Record group.


----------



## Weiser

Found this in someone's trash a few days ago.

Peugeot Super Sport. Washed it a bit, oil, tuneup, new tires & bartape...
It's rather nice, but would need some detailed cleaning to make nice close-up porn shots.











Check out that awesome dork disk!


----------



## richk

In the trash wow what a find I am always loking for someone to throw something like that out. What day is your trash day I just might come out and look around. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deniz

Here is my Chimo Concourse
Very reliable fairly fast get from A to B bike.
replaced the 27 inchers with more modern wheels with Mavic rims and Sansin and Suzue hubs.
Also the Brake levers and the brake are Shimano 105s.

I am hoping to paint it in the next few weeks.


----------



## Sixty Fiver

Here's a little something that was found in a dumpster by a lady I know.









1964 Schwinn Varsity

My own green cruiser...









1978 Raleigh Superbe 3 speed


----------



## Sixty Fiver

And my other green bike... a recently acquired and already much loved 1955 Raleigh Lenton Sports "Reg Harris Road Model".


----------



## _hamilton

A friend gave me this Marinoni. All Dura Ace, cept the wheels.
I'm just got a modern IronHorse (Ultegra), so I'm not sure if I should keep this
or not.


----------



## rideorglide

Ummm... what's the shipping from where you are to Long Island, I'll take it off your hands.

But seriously, looks like a nice bike with room for some significant changes. Stem, handlebars, to begin with. But -- is is close to you in terms of size/fit?


----------



## _hamilton

rideorglide said:


> Ummm... what's the shipping from where you are to Long Island, I'll take it off your hands.
> 
> But seriously, looks like a nice bike with room for some significant changes. Stem, handlebars, to begin with. But -- is is close to you in terms of size/fit?


I have the original stem/bars. It was too large for me, so I put on shorter stem and bars.
I think it is a 58cm. I'm 5'9".


----------



## deevee100

*84' Schwinn World*

Here's my first road bike ever, purchased about 5-6 months ago. I stripped everything off the bike and rebuilt it with mostly new old stock parts. New set of wheels being put on this coming Friday (black Mavic Aksiums) The wheels in the photo are the only original parts, other than the frame and seatpost. Frame was powder coated. I've got serious bike fever now. I'll probably go modern next, but I absolutely loved the researching of older bikes and parts, my dad always did classic cars when I was growing up.


----------



## ascherer

I bought this Mercian Professional frame in 1988 and built it up with Nuovo Record and a few odd bits and pieces. Pedals have been upgraded twice and this is the third set of wheels I've built for it with the original Record hubs. Visit it here.


Mercian by ascherer, on Flickr

Upgraded in 2008 to Ultegra:

newride by ascherer, on Flickr


----------



## 55/Rad

Steel projects from this past Summer:

1985 Fuso by Dave Moulton - classic American:










1986 Vetta - pure Italian steel with a little modern componentry worked in.










1997 Waterford 2200 - a gem. So sweet, it'll take the enamel right off.










55/Rad


----------



## orbeamike

*My city commuter*

A late '70s Paramount with a stealthy powder coat (safty orange, perfect for commuting 
It's 30 years old and still running strong!


----------



## thedips

88" BRIDGESTONE.... 
given a new life! need older style/retro/vintage chainring 44t-46t if anyone has it please let me know ill paypal.. 130 bcd..


----------



## richk

richk said:


> View attachment 75193
> 
> 
> Posted elsewhere but doing it here also.
> All Dura Ace
> this bike was given to me with Tubulars sold the Tubualrs on ebay put Mavics on it rode it for 2 seasons 2500 + miles
> Loved it but did not realize how much till we parted ways thru ebay nice riding bike
> :mad2: wish would come back home....


This I found was parted out by the buyer . I saw it on ebay just the frame went for 700+$$$


----------



## krhea

*My retro stable*


















































































KRhea


----------



## edmundtan

There's just something about chromed fork-ends .... it looks soooo classy.

What a great collection


----------



## Tytelynes

Dang krhea, nice collection but I'm puzzled by the sizes, they're all over the map.
I have a Pro like your in Blue Mink. It's a year or two newer as it has the fastback seatstays. 
I wish I knew what to do with it. The downtube shifters are a pain for a klutz and the gearing is all wrong for this weak, old man... especially now that I moved to a more hilly part of the country.


----------



## krhea

You are right, there is quite a size range in my collection but I really don't care as none of them get ridden hardly at all. I do all my riding on my modern bikes. Collecting, rebuilding and admiring vintage is my hobby so as long as the size isn't stupid big I'll buy it if I like it. The largest is the Somec I believe which I have ridden 25miles or so without to much problem and the smallest is the Cinelli which I will never ride, it's just to sweet and those old wooden rims scare me a bit.

Thanks for the look.


KRhea


----------



## Kuma601

Drooling...
krhea, that Colnago is gorgeous!!


----------



## jwgd

*86 Le Tour*

Rainy day Goodwill find for $20.00.

Added some Nashbar long reach brakes, hit the rust with the dremel and some rust converter, then touchup paint. Everything else came from my parts stash. Only original things left are the shifters and seatpost binder bolt. Thinking about powder coating but that's down the road.

View attachment 112050


----------



## spastook

*Just a few early 80's bikes*

These are a few bikes I was riding-racing in the early eighties.


----------



## Hi-po SS 454

*1992 Tommisini Diamante*

Bought new in Sept 92 from Colorado Cyclist
Frame, Chrome lugged head, Pearlesent white/metallic Blue $1049.
$2000 delivered.
Ultegra 600 group 8 sp sti
Ultegra pedal
Has Vetta 1000 HR monitor, still works good

Today:
Looks like New
Has Ultegra 9 sp triple
Mavic Cosmic elite wheels
Continental GP4000 Tires
Has Shimano late 90's pd 6500 spd pedal
22 lbs


----------



## kannas

Here's my SR commuter/ project.
I swapped some suntour superbe pro mix from an old cannondale.
New Era saddl and Kore post.
Deda 215 bar, tape and campycarbon brake levers waiting to be mounted.
I am eyeing some suberbe pro hubs, might lace them up to reflexes or velocity tubs. 








Also check out https://blackcross.cc/
for a vintage three speed.


----------



## oily666

55/Rad said:


> Surprisingly little.
> 
> It originally had a clear black tint over the shiny chrome - which I really liked as the chrome shone through. But the paint was really rough and I decided I wanted to redo it. When I researched what it was going to take to paint over the chrome, the options were as follows:
> 
> 1. Strip the original paint, clean and reapply. This was what I really wanted but no painter could guarantee that the paint would stick for very long on the polished chrome. Apparently paints from the 80's had a different chemical makeup that made it easier back then.
> 
> 2. Prep the chrome by sand or media blasting it. While this would guarantee long term success in terms of the paint sticking, it eliminated the polished appearance of the chrome underneath.
> 
> So, while I was exploring other options, I stripped the frame myself. I was surprised that the chrome underneath was in as fine a shape as it was. So I polished it up - took all of a couple of hours - and decided to let it be. I sent it to the paint shop to have the engravings touched up and while waiting for that, I researched new decals, where I came upon the idea of having the logos blasted directly into the chrome - as seen in the photos below.
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> 55/Rad
> 
> 
> Downtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Tube - note the "Montello" on the lower left



F*** Me! There isn't a more beautiful bike / restoration anywhere on RBR! You have talent, vision and attention to detail......Ferrrari could learn from you. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kannas

Yes Indeed! Hot Damn. Other chroming options would be but not limited to smoke chrome and black chrome, not to forget a whole nickel plate family of options...


----------



## bward1028




----------



## Albino

Angelracer said:


> I know this bike is not Campy (which I love) but its in great shape and now is my training bike. There is about 10 chips in the paint that are microscopic, and the paint gleams, and I even think she's got new spokes! (I've had it a month now)


Hey! I have the same bike. Mine's a 50cm with a black rear triangle and fork. 

It's also in great shape, no chain slap marks or other scuffs. The paint looks like it's all cracked and aged under the clear coat. I've recently upgraded it to all newer 9spd STI and carbon fork.


----------



## scmaddog17

nice lug work on the Schwin and Colnago


----------



## bigman

*1200*

Rides better than it looks!


----------



## vxpro

I'm new to this forum so I thought I would start by posting my newly built '87 Alan Record Carbonio. Full C-Record Grouppo, including 7sp alloy freewheel; Cinelli 66-44 bars & 1R stem; Campy Sigma Strada tubulars. Decal will be added soon!


----------



## xstandupx

My girlfriend just picked up this retro Fuji a couple days ago for like $50.

<a href="https://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h256/sweetcreme/?action=view&current=ArisFuji.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h256/sweetcreme/ArisFuji.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## brujenn

*73 Raleigh International*

I took these photos in preperation for listing this bike on EBay. I bought it new in 1973. I worked at Renton Cycle and turned 16 shortly after buying it. 16 = drivers lisence = hardly any miles on this bike.

https://s247.photobucket.com/albums/gg152/Brujenn/Raleigh/?albumview=slideshow&start=80


----------



## The Tractor

*My 20yr old*










She turned 20 this year and I bought her new. This is her 4th rebuild, but the original parts are the shifters and seat post. I have first gen Dura-Ace 8spd hubs re-laced and new Ultegra brakes (the rear brake was ASSPAIN to fit, very short reach for this frame). The paint is original, but it is chipped to hell (repaint in the works).

Rob


----------



## Mr Bentwrench

Finished my 54cm 1975 Colnago Super yesterday. It was an original, one owner that was bought new in Spring, 1975 as a HS graduation present. The seat tube decal, now know to be thin at best, took a beating with a bike lock back in college. In the 90's, in preparation for a biathelon the stem, bars, seat and pedals got 'updated'. The original low flange hubset was relaced to new Mavic OP clinchers which are my daily drivers (the 1972 high flange tubular wheelset as pictured I added)

Overall, an amazing, straight, rust free, pretty much all original Nuovo Record bike that evidently spent most of it's life hanging on the special rack over his mom's washer & dryer!


----------



## toegrogg

*Miyata 912*

I think I might have lucked out with this one: from what I can tell, a 1986 Miyata 912. I'm pretty sure the previous owner didn't realize its worth - hell, neither did I until I got it back home!

It appears to be all original, except for the pedals, tires, and stem. Original Ukai "hard anodized" steel rims seem pretty heavy, but the catalog says 23.2 lbs total, which is pretty reasonable, I think! Components are all in excellent condition, just going to replace the cables and tubes/tires before riding...

Any recommendations for refurbishing/upgrading? I'm thinking that the seat has got to go. Maybe alloy wheels will improve the ride and feel? Is there any way to replace the cracking rubber on the brake hoods?

I am REALLY looking forward to putting some serious miles on this bike this season!


----------



## steelisreal2

Here's a bit of Italian retro from down under in New Zealand. Both of these frames are pretty unique, firstly a Montagner (Oria ML25) Time Trial Bike with Gipiemme Crono Sprint Componentry.




























Also Chesini X Uno (Columbus SLX) with Campagnolo C-Record componentry. Presently the Chesini is under going restoration - waiting for new Columbus chrome forks to arrive.


----------



## vxpro

What kind of bar is that on the TT bike? I wouldn't want to know what you paid for the Comete +/-.:eek6: 

The Chesini looks like a great project. I saw a pantographed RD on ebay not long ago that would be perfect with those Delta's.

Great stuff!


----------



## steelisreal2

Handlebars on the Montagner are Cinelli LA Bullhorns, they have had 50mm cut off the ends.


----------



## evil genius

Mclean


----------



## scmaddog17

my Concorde


----------



## scmaddog17

my concorde's up for sale


----------



## colemanlaw

*My "Oldie but Goodie"*

I just found this forum today and was moved to post a picture of my roadie: a 1986 Marinoni Special. I ordered the frameset from the factory with a Campy record headset preinstalled and built the rest up myself. It currently has Shimano Ultegra components, except for the front derailleur which is a Campy Chorus and the seatpost which is Suntour (the Campy Record seatpost kept slipping and the Campy Record crank broke). I upgraded the shifters to 9 speed STI Ultegra.

I just rode it again yesterday and it felt as good as the day I first rode it. Agile but comfortable. Columbus SL except for SP downtube and chainstays. There is something about the feel of a good steel bike.


----------



## AKCheesehead

WOW!!!!! I'm getting the shakes looking at this thread

Absolutley stunning bikes everybody!!!!!!!

I wish I could contribute more....


----------



## imchipper

*1972 Campy HOTTIES ...lol*

I have many more photos of these any special pose? lol


----------



## imchipper

*1972 Campy hubs*

:idea: 

They sure are sweeties


----------



## jeffgc

*Bottecchia Equipe*

All of the recent discussion prompted me to make my first post on the forum. When I started to ride in the mid 80s, I wanted a classic Italian bike. Today, I have a classic Italian bike that I built in 1987. Due to having a 15 year break from cycling, it's in just about perfect condition. It's a 1987 Bottecchia Equipe with full C-Record, Delta brakes, Sella Royal saddle with alloy rails and Time pedals. Two winters ago, I completely overhauled everything and put new tires on it. Even after 21 years, I still think it's one of the prettiest bikes I've ever seen.


----------



## jd3

jeffgc said:


> All of the recent discussion prompted me to make my first post on the forum. When I started to ride in the mid 80s, I wanted a classic Italian bike. Today, I have a classic Italian bike that I built in 1987. Due to having a 15 year break from cycling, it's in just about perfect condition. It's a 1987 Bottecchia Equipe with full C-Record, Delta brakes, Sella Royal saddle with alloy rails and Time pedals. Two winters ago, I completely overhauled everything and put new tires on it. Even after 21 years, I still think it's one of the prettiest bikes I've ever seen.


I had a chance to buy one of those NOS 2 years ago. I'll never forgive myself for not buying it.


----------



## imchipper

*You may like to look at these beauties 1972 campy*

Many years of storage  Look as good as new...


----------



## KerryD

*1989 Tesch S-22*


----------



## imchipper

*1972 Campy still in the box")*

yes, there are some sweet photos on this site


----------



## deevee100

*My 1986 Schwinn Prelude project*

I picked up another mid-eighties frame & fork from a little shop on Panama City Beach, FL and quickly found myself spending more than I should. I think the results are quite nice either way though.

Current setup:

1986 Schwinn Prelude 62cm
Columbus Tenax main triangle with Tange fork
(powder coated white with clearcoat over that, I painted all the details around the lugs myself)
Also recreated the Schwinn logo in Adobe Illustrator and had a friend at a sign shop output on vinyl plotter. Would have liked to have them under the clearcoat, but maybe another time.
Suntour Cyclone hubs laced to Ambrosia Extra rims - 700c (on initial rebuild)
Suntour Winner Pro Ultra 6 speed freewheel 12-24
Continental Ultra Gatorskin tires
Suntour Barcon shifters
Suntour Cyclone F & R der.
Suntour Superbe Pro crankset
SPD-style Nashbar pedals
Phil Wood BB
Dia Compe SVX calipers with white Aero Grand Compe levers
Red Jagwire cable housing
Modolo X-Tenos stem with Modolo anatomic bars
Tange-Seiki 1" threaded headset (1" red Chris King 2Nut on order)
Laprade aero post
Brooks B17 Honey brown saddle

Fulcrum Racing 7 wheels now installed with Shimano 12-21 7 speed cassette.


----------



## Scooper

Great job with the Prelude. They're nice frames to start with, and you've classy job of customizing it. :thumbsup:


----------



## deevee100

*Updated pic of my Schwinn World*

Just posted my "new" 1986 Schwinn Prelude and thought I would also post an updated shot of my first Schwinn project a 1984 World. (bottom of Schwinn's road bike totem pole at the time, but what did I know when I first started the rebuild!)

62cm 1984 Schwinn World
Orange powder coat
Nitto Pearl stem
Nitto bars
Cane Creek aero levers
Suntour Barcon shifters
Dia Compe "G" calipers
Shimano 600EX crankset and BB (replaced BioPace rings with round FSA rings)
Shimano m520 SPD pedals
Suntour Cyclone Mk-II F&R der.
Mavic Aksium Race wheels 700c
Continental Ultra Gatorskin tires
Nashbar comfort Ti-race saddle
Original Schwinn post
Twofish velcro-on bottle cage (no cage mounts on this old frame)


----------



## wittangamo

*1984 Schwinn Le Tour Luxe*

Mine is all original except for the Brooks saddle and wraps. Weinmann alloy 27" rims, SunTour Mountech derailers with downtube friction shifters, Dia-Compe center-pull brakes, Maillard freewheel and pedals, etc. Silver metallic powder with clearcoat is a visual match for the paint in the '84 catalog. Made-in-the-USA cro-mo lugged frame with long touring wheelbase rides like a dream. Bought it new in '84, refurbed recently as a daily commuter.


----------



## bigman

Great looking!


----------



## bwana

wittangamo said:


> Mine is all original except for the Brooks saddle and wraps. Weinmann alloy 27" rims, SunTour Mountech derailers with downtube friction shifters, Dia-Compe center-pull brakes, Maillard freewheel and pedals, etc. Silver metallic powder with clearcoat is a visual match for the paint in the '84 catalog. Made-in-the-USA cro-mo lugged frame with long touring wheelbase rides like a dream. Bought it new in '84, refurbed recently as a daily commuter.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Are those new brake hoods? If so, where did you get them?


----------



## wittangamo

bwana said:


> wittangamo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is all original except for the Brooks saddle and wraps. Weinmann alloy 27" rims, SunTour Mountech derailers with downtube friction shifters, Dia-Compe center-pull brakes, Maillard freewheel and pedals, etc. Silver metallic powder with clearcoat is a visual match for the paint in the '84 catalog. Made-in-the-USA cro-mo lugged frame with long touring wheelbase rides like a dream. Bought it new in '84, refurbed recently as a daily commuter.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Are those new brake hoods? If so, where did you get them?
> 
> 
> 
> They are. Search eBay for Dia-Compe brake hoods, non-aero. Cane Creek makes replicas in black or gum. Cost me $9 for the pair.
Click to expand...


----------



## rideorglide

Just wow, what a beauty.

Did you paint yourself?


----------



## wittangamo

rideorglide said:


> Just wow, what a beauty.
> 
> Did you paint yourself?


No, but I got a good deal from a local powder coating shop. Seems they had some metallic silver left over from a big job painting display racks for Victoria's Secrets. Just another reason for a "secret" smile every time I mount her. 

The original color was called champagne. but it was a really boring brown. The metallic silver is a reasonably good match for the gray that was Schwinn's other color choice in the 1984 catalog.










Most of the decals flaked away years ago, but the Cro-Mo sticker and head badge were good as new. Here's a before picture to appreciate the after.










I almost sold this old touring bike when I bought a new road bike a couple of years back. But there was something about the clean lines of that Made-in-America, double-butted and lugged 4130 steel frame that made me save a space in the garage for it. 

One day on a whim I cleaned it up and rode it to the office. The wheels wobbled, the foam grips were disintegrating in my hands and the plastic seat was hard and sticky. But everything worked and it felt good.

I spent a stay-at-home vacation tearing it down and shining it up. I sent the frame for powder coating and had a pro reassemble and tune the original components; replacing only the tires and tubes, cables, brake pads and hoods. 

My total investment in the bike is now just over $700, and that includes the $250 I paid for it during the model-year closeout sale at my LBS almost a quarter century ago. The only real extravagances were the Brooks B17 saddle, tool bag and leather wraps (with a layer of cork underneath for padding.) I love the old-school look, and they just feel right.










My commute is a relatively short 10-mile round trip. Even on these 100-degree summer days, I find myself wishing it was longer.


----------



## rideorglide

I'm guessing they blasted off the old paint first, because it really looks smooth. 
(I tried dremeling the rust spots on my old bike and re-covering with matching red nail polish, but it looks like teh nastiness on 12th Avenue.)

All the parts look very clean for an olde bike. The rear tool bag really works well and the rear rack looks solid. Could almost see a little license plate haning from the tool bag, like a Harley (blasphemy I know but ..)


----------



## wittangamo

The bike had been garage kept, so it wasn't in terrible shape to begin with. There was some rust, but nothing that metal polish and fine steel wool couldn't get rid of. 

I was willing to pay for a pro paint job, but the body shops I called didn't want a small job without a big check. I got a bargain on the silver powder and he threw in clearcoat for free.

The rack came with the bike and that's the original finish after a lot of hand polishing. The leather seat bag looks great, but barely holds the basics, multi-tool, C02 inflater, tire levers, spare tube and patches. I have a round nylon bag that fits below it for cable lock, front and rear lights, rain jacket, etc. There's still room on the rack for a laptop or briefcase if I have to take work home.

The only change from the photos is that I removed the toe clips. I love the retro look, and they work for longer rides. But no matter how much I practiced I found myself looking down at intersections to guide my shoe in. It slowed acceleration and took my attention off the bad drivers I'm forced to share the streets with.


----------



## rideorglide

Hot dog! I forgot all about metal polish and steel wool. I had plenty of experience with that more than 30 years ago ... probably erased from mind.

Well all the same, great looking bike. 

That long wheelbase looks intriguing. It's rare I see a bike with a gap of more than a half inch or so between the rear wheel and the seatstay. Makes one wonder what it would be like to ride on some swoopy downhills and whatnot.


----------



## CortezTheKiller

bward1028 said:


>


Is this an Ivan Basso bike, and what is the model?


----------



## orbeamike

This bike was built probably before Evan Basso started cycling. It looked like an early to mid '80s bike with mid level components. Nice looking ride!


----------



## jaman




----------



## jaman




----------



## jhamlin38

nice derosa!


----------



## Nathan_P

That Derosa is niiiiiiice.


----------



## martinrjensen

*American frame OK here*

here is a picture of my 78 Trek TX900. I tried to keep it mostly period correct. The frame was powder coated then I painted the lugs and pin striped the edges. Most of the pars were just polished and put back on. I need to change the handle bars to a more round radiused set but the bike came with 39cm wide bars and I really couldn't ride it comfortably without 42cm bars and these were all I could ind quickly.


----------



## rideorglide

Nathan_P said:


> That Derosa is niiiiiiice.


That it is -- that seat stay-seat tube junction close up falls into the category of pron for sure. (NTIWKAAT)


----------



## Dave Hickey

Martin, that is so well done....excellent job........


----------



## Squidward

Martin, that is a beautiful bike! Makes me want to strip the paint on my Guerciotti and have it repainted (the original paint is pretty bad). Are those Suntour bar-end shifters? How about the rest of the drivetrain?


----------



## regisphilbin

*Nishiki Prestige*


----------



## regisphilbin

*Steve Bauer Whirlwind (1988?)*


----------



## regisphilbin

what kind of paint did you use for the lugs?


----------



## kondre2000

My 1986 Masi 3v









re-done in 2008


----------



## ierland

*Classic Concorde*

Here is my Concorde, it's brand new.


----------



## Doctor Who




----------



## steelisreal2

*Double Discs*










Uri Zimmermann (Carrera) 1986 TDF - Gotta love that Battaglin with Campagnolo C-Record group, sans Delta brakes and the iconic Carrera colours. 











Francesco Moser (Gis) 1984 Giro - Moser beat Fignon by 2:24 in the concluding 38km time trial by using his aerodynamic "moon-disc" wheels.


----------



## hitsofmisses

*New owner - 80's OLMO with full Galli Gruppo*

Bought a few days back & expecting delivery this week-end. 

Just getting into biking after 20 yrs. 

Any comments, suggestions?


----------



## DrumSchtick2112

Eddy Merckx Corsa, Columbus SL. This is my only road bike. I ride it 4-5 days per week. It is the best bike I've ever ridden and I'll never get rid of it. I get compliments almost every ride. Molteni orange makes me drool...


----------



## timber_cruiser

This is my Basso, I recently repainted the frame and applied new decals. I try to ride as often as I can. Nothing beats a vintage steel frame ride!


----------



## bigman

Beautiful - what stem is that?


----------



## timber_cruiser

Thanks, this was a fun project to work on. The stem and handle bars are Cinelli.


----------



## Kuma601

My contribution 90% done. 

'89 Atala cromor frame set picked up new in '89 for $300. Full Shimano 600EX gruppo. I laced up the hubs to some Rigid Score 36H hoops, MA40's with the hubs and some DA hubs with Wolber 32H hoops. 

2007, wanted some updates, 3T "Pro Chrome" stem, 3T "The" bars. San Marco Apside saddle, Speedplay Zeros.. 2008: 6600 Ultegra RD, brake calipers, DA 9spd DT levers, Sram 950 cassette on some Neuvation M28SL wheels. Only remaining 600EX bits are the crankset, bottom bracket and headset. 

At the rate the paint is wearing, I may have it sprayed end of next season, pearl white with maybe a touch of blue metal flake.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I've got this beautiful vintage bike on a great condition

I have searched the internet for information about it but found nothing.

It has world champion stripes on it so I guess it was a good frame at the time

I guess you are the experts and then can give me some info about it.

thanks for your help


----------



## new2steel

*e.merckx*

:blush2:


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

*1982 Miyata TEAM and PRO*

A Miyata TEAM and PRO both from 1982. The PRO has a full 6 speed Dura Ace AX group except for the seatpost. The TEAM has a full 6 speed Dura Ace EX group. Both have wheels built up using silver Mavic CXP 33s with AX and EX hubs. Even though I do have the original brake levers, I used modern Shimano SLR on the TEAM and a pair of vintage AGC 251s on the PRO. Much better than the originals for stopping.

*1982 Miyata TEAM*































































































































My brother's 1982 TEAM...

Same as mine only I used black Mavic Open Pro rims on his.











*1982 Miyata PRO*


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

*1984 Univega Competizion*

This is my '84 Univega Competizione with 6 speed Suntour Superbe Pro group, Dura Ace EX seatpost and stem, Concor saddle. This frame was made by Miyata for Univega and is basically a *1986 Miyata PRO.*











*1984 Univega Competizione *


----------



## vala-vala

*Photos of Vanderaerden bikes?*

Dear friend can you help me to get photos and information about Vanderaerden bikes?


----------



## carboneater

I think it is an '85. Trek 400. Steel lugged, Maillard hubs, Sakae crank, Nitto bars etc.


----------



## steelisreal2

*Suntour Sprint Gruppo*

Suntour Sprint Gruppo that I have been gathering over the last 18 months, for a future project. The Suntour Sprint components are elegant in their styling, quality materials and have a superb finish.


----------



## vala-vala

Dear friend, I am looking for photos of bikes designed by E.Vanderaerden for U.Scanini.
I hope your help.


----------



## old_fuji

here's some pics of my turd...er, fuji

before:









and, after:


----------



## BLUEMEANIE

Two of my favorite road bikes out of my collection...

Trash find 77 Raleigh Grand Prix
(before photo - LINK)











The next one I call the frankenclubman project. It kinda ended up as an unintentional tribute to Sheldon Brown and all the vintage bike porn on RetroRaleighs.com. A true rat, built of various pieces from various years made by various manufacturers with a lot of custom tweaks. Most notably, the fenders are 1962 Raleigh 26" narrowed and stretched to fit Schwinn S6 27" wheels with custom brackets to adapt standard Bluemel quick release fender hardware. Red paint is original with clear lacquer. Cream paint is an industrial coating with clear lacquer. Head tube and rear dropouts have been done in gun bluing with clear lacquer. I wanted a vintage look and I think I got it.

Frame: 75 Raleigh Grand Prix
Handlebars: unknown vintage steel
Bar tape: used vintage brown cloth tape
Stem: vintage Nitto
Fork: 73 Raleigh Grand Prix
Headset: 71 Raleigh headset
Front wheel: Schwinn S-6 27" w/ high flange hub
Rear wheel: Schwinn S-6 27" w/71 AW3
Crankset: 78 Raleigh
Bottom bracket: Unknown pieces from the parts bin ... frankenbracket
Saddle: Turbo
Seat Post: 77 Raleigh
Pedals: Sakae
Chain: KMC Z
Gearing: 52x19
Brakes: Mafac "Racer" w/ Shimano mtb canti pads
Levers: SunTour Superb
Cable housings: vintage Raleigh
Cable guides: Huret (removed original brazed guides)
Headlamp: Union w/ modified Schwinn bracket
Plate holder: custom
Mud flap: custom (...laundry detergent bottle)





































...pay no mind to the zipties...









Before - paint stripped and still collecting parts


----------



## thekidd

*how funny!!!*

87'Prologue TT,Mavic bars,Shimano 600 coponents,Dura-Ace hubs,700x25c on the rear & 24x1"front with flat aero spokes...scary ride


----------



## thekidd

*82' Bianchi*

in Celeste,Campy frt & rear derailers and shifters,stopping is done by Modolo,3ttt bars & stem ,seat is a newer style San Marco covered in suede,


----------



## nickillus

kidd- that is one fine looking Bianchi. Beautiful.


----------



## thekidd

nickillus said:


> kidd- that is one fine looking Bianchi. Beautiful.


thanks nickillus !,it took me close to a year to find it, in the color and correct size,i still want to put a celeste seat & hoods on it ....


----------



## nickillus

I'm starting to look for one also. 80's, early nineties vintage. Need to do my homework. Did you repaint or is that all original?


----------



## thekidd

nickillus said:


> I'm starting to look for one also. 80's, early nineties vintage. Need to do my homework. Did you repaint or is that all original?


it is a original Celeste,brake levers should be non-aero,saddle is updated,,and tires of course,,the celeste paint is original,so the bike is not 100% ,,but good enough for a neighborhood crusier ,,,,this was a Craigslist find,,so take your time,,it may take a little longer if u want a celeste or the correct size,,but they are out there..there is also a japan/tiawian ? versions from mid-80's and up..nothing wrong with them,don't get me wrong,,but i would look for one from Italy


----------



## thekidd

.............................


----------



## that guy again

Finished my Ciocc (re)build. This bike has been through a lot. Alleycats as a fixed gear, singlespeed cyclocross races, road races, you name it. It was time to give it the love it deserves. 

No idea on the model/year. It was found by a friend at the bottom of a ditch, spray painted and abandoned.


----------



## zoikz

That is one of the coolest bikes I have ever seen. Awe. Some.


----------



## jet sanchEz

Here is my Ciocc. I just redid it with new decals and a powdercoat. Campy will one day make it onto the bike but for now, it is a budget-minded 105 group with some Ultegra/600 wheels and cranks/BB. It rides like a dream and it is my main ride nowadays.


----------



## Aussie Rider

Eddy Merckx 1984 Corsa in Faema Team Colours

Campy Super Record Groupo
Cinelli Bars & Anniversary Gold Plated Stem


----------



## Squidward

Wow, that Eddy Merckx is just absolutely beautiful! Makes me want to spend money I don't have on a retro project.


----------



## Kuma601

That EM is beautiful!
Nice job!


----------



## nickillus

Love the Merckx (as well as the preceding Italians) Sweet, sweet bikes


----------



## zmudshark

Here is my Faema Merckx replica:


----------



## Aussie Rider

Some Classic Colnagos and another Merckx

1. Master Olympic Decor
2. Technos
3. Mercks Corsa Extra (TSX)


----------



## velomateo

It's going to be tough to post my bike after seeing AussieRiders' beautiful Colnagos and Eddy Merckx 
Here's my vintage rider. It's a 86 KHS John Howard Team Professional. Some emails back and forth with KHS (even one from John Howard himself) came to the educated guess that my bike may have been a locally built team frame. It has no serial number only a "KHS" hand stamp on the bottom bracket. Columbus SL tube set with Campy drop-outs and Cinelli bottom bracket, brake bridge and fork crown. 
I used the Speedwell decal kit from Cylomundo because the KHS decals were unavailable. Super Record group was gleaned from several flips and the NOS Campy Omega-19 rims were generously gifted from my friend Eric. 
I love riding this bike because it usually gets a conversation going when I meet someone new out on the road.
<a href="https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/KHS/?action=view&current=KHS-Speedwell008.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/KHS/KHS-Speedwell008.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## khushy

*my trusty Pug!*

been with me since new in 1989 - last year it had a "makeover" - new paint and all new parts . . .


Peugeot Perthus Pro
753r tubing & forks
Campagnolo 2008 Groupset throughout
Campagnolo Record 2008 hubs with Mavic Reflex Rims
etc etc
its beautiful - all chromy and shiny - I love it.

khushy


----------



## Kenacycle

I just bought a Pinarello Montello on ebay fully equipped with various old Campy parts for an awesome price! The condition is very good. The chrome is mint and the paint only has small chips. It arrived yesterday together with a set of restoration decals I ordered. I spent the whole afternoon cleaning and polishing the frame, touching up on areas where there are chips and scratches. Then I applied the new decals and WOW what a difference. The frame looks brand new.


----------



## Kenacycle

The Pinarello is complete!


----------



## Kuma601

That's nice!
Good to know there are some nice ones still out there.


----------



## edummett

*Steve Bauer Whirlwind update*

I never thought my 1988 Steve Bauer Whirlwind was a 'custom' bike. Still, I was pleased to find on the web and on RBR Forum so many other owners. I ride mine regularly. To be frank, with limited space and money, my Whirlwind gives me _no reason_ to buy another road bike.

That's not to say that I've maintained the _status quo._ Here's my Whirlwind, updated for the 21st Century !

*First, a word from our sponsor ! * 
Here's the lad outside on a late Spring day:    
Sorry, no "Biopace" chainrings here. These are Sugino "75", 42T-53T rings. Nice that the old legs can still turn over a 53.  
These are Sachs-Huret "Ergopower" style integrated shifters. They work smoothly with the original Shimano Ultegra 600 deraillers and brakes.  
Top view of the shifters. The computer is the original Cateye MT-7000; simple and reliable !  
To shed a few ounces I swapped the original saddle for a Selle Flite Titanium seat mounted on a fully adjustable ControlTech post.  
The view from the cockpit. The pedals are Shimano PD-6401 'Look' compatible units.  

A few years after I bought the bike, I had a wheelset built for me by a gentleman named Peter Schmitt. He used Mavic GP-4 rims. These wheels are so well built they have *never needed *truing. Thanks, Pete !
 
Continental tubulars round out the package. I've never flatted a Conti. The combination of wheels and tires always brings me home.  

So there you have it. The basic machine has stood the test of time, and the upgraded wheels and components have kept this a sweet ride. I think I'll be put out to pasture well before these wheels stop turning !


Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com


----------



## fux

*Serotta*

Picked this up for my wife, we have bought new pedals and she is trying to find a comfy seat.

Not as flash as a lot of the other stuff here, but its a sweet riding bike.










Doesn`t look like its been used that much since 1997.










I hate multicoloured tires, the wheels are from 2007, the seat looks new but the rest originaly came with the bike.


----------



## edummett

*Bravo !*

Your wife is a lucky woman to have a husband like you.

I love Serotta bikes, always wished for one. And it's interesting that the sports shop where my wheelset was built was full of Serottas !

Best wishes and good riding !

[e.d.]


----------



## new2steel

My 2nd steel beauty...


----------



## mike01

*My rig this summer*


----------



## mike01

*Merckx Corsa Extra*

One of my other bikes, definitely more of a classic, would´nt you say?


----------



## ClassicSteel71

1975 Milani


----------



## YEM

Late 80's Simoncini. l really love the way this bike feels compared to my aluminium road bike....which I haven't ridin since gettin this bike.Ive posted this bike before but here is todays ride pics.Along the Blue Ridge Pkwy.


----------



## old_fuji

i have no idea how old this bike is...my best guess is late 70's or early 80's

anywho, it's a corsaro aegis...my new old bike 









profile red/black tape


----------



## djjules101

Acquired 18 years ago at a pawn shop for $150 been in climate controlled storage for last 4 years rode it today and felt awesome!


----------



## RJohn

Ciao,
My humble contribution. A Cinelli SUPERCORSA. I bought this new in the mid 90's and built it up with hand me down 8 speed Record, Chorus and Athena parts. 
It is so beautiful I don't ride it much because getting that first ding in the paint would make be cry like a little girl. I just keep it around so I can look at it. Of course it has that amazing ride and handling that the Italians can do so well. 
The attention to detail and unique features make this model a timeless classic. Like the seat post binder bolt, rear brake bridge,bottom bracket and fork crown. I can see why it is still in production. At considerably more than I paid for it too.
http://www.cinelli.it/scripts/prodotti.php?Id=1&lang=EN&IdBici=519
Arrivederci


----------



## rideorglide

Wow, just wow. Gorgeous.


----------



## nickillus

Fantastico! Bella!


----------



## thekidd

1985 TREK 2000-----Laura Peycke rode for the US OLYMPIC CYCLING TEAM in 1985/86?..not sure if this bike was directly involved in the races or training,name is painted on, it also looks like they were Campy Equip. with a sponser decal on the top tube,,i have tried to contact Laurie but no answer back yet


----------



## Cygnus

LinuxDude said:


> Here the racers had to dismount their bikes and had to put the chain on the smaller cogs for the descend….Aren’t we lucky now with the STI and Ergo stuff, life is good.


any background on this photo? i'd love to frame it. 

i believe it is the 1922 tour. i'm interested because i have two 2x2 bikes and do the manual gear change like they did 90 years ago. do you know if they had two chainrings, or just one and a modest difference (2 tooth?) between their two cog sizes?


----------



## JetSpeed

My early 90's Epic. This was my first roadbike. Carbon frame, steel fork, 7-spd.
I hate to think I nearly sold her to buy new. 
Although not out of the ordinary, please enjoy.


----------



## bigman

Wow, that looks showroom new. Impressive.


----------



## High Gear

A blast from the past. I remember those bikes very well. It looks mint!


----------



## Jimi_Lee

]Watched myself get outbid in the last seconds of this:
https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...TRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120442851538#ht_3595wt_1132


----------



## Sabatini78

New to this forum - here is one more well used Italian bike. Bought it new in 1978 and rode it quite a lot up until 5 years ago. Older age has slowed me down a bit.Thinking back, I should have bought the high end "Super" as it had SL tubing and was Super Record equipped with the smaller rear drop outs and more frame detail work. Alas the owner advised against the long term reliability of the then new SL tubing.


----------



## nickillus

New in 1978. Looks like it just came off the showroom floor. Beautiful bike.


----------



## High Gear

Sabatini78 said:


> New to this forum - here is one more well used Italian bike. Bought it new in 1978 and rode it quite a lot up until 5 years ago. Older age has slowed me down a bit.


That is a beauty. Looks like a 58cm frame. Can you give us some background on Sabatini? I couldn't find anything on the web about this builder. There is a Fabio Sabatini that races pro....


----------



## Sabatini78

I have never managed to find any back ground information on this make either. There is one person on the Campy Only Retro Gallery that had a track model and someone inquired about another road bike they had purchased used. I bought it in Calgary at International Bicycle Center, they do not appear to be in business any more, at least under that name. The original tubular rims eventually started cracking at the nipple area within 15 years so I eventually replaced them with Ambrosio Montreal. Other than the inner chain ring, cassette, seat, brake lever hoods and handlebar tape the rest is original. I know that some Sabatini bikes were raced in Italy back then - of course, I imagine many countless smaller frame builders sold their product on at least an amateur level. Here are some pictures of the few I came across:


----------



## ccroy2001

*1986 Specialized Allez SE*

I just picked this up November 2008 from ebay. 

It's a 1986 Specialized Allez, pretty much all original except the front rim is dark anondized instead of silver and currently I don't have the original crank on it. It is all Shimano 600.

I enjoy it, it rides smooth and freewheel is silent when coasting. Very relaxing ride.

The orange bike is my daily rider a 1994 Aluminum Spec. Allez. I bought the frame/fork for $40 and build the rest of it up. To most it's nothing special, although I get compliments on the orange paint and graphics, but it my favorite bike,


----------



## High Gear

Nice!


----------



## big_o7

*my 84' trek 560*

some updated pics of my 560 project, its got new wheels and bars


----------



## new2steel

*2 steel beauties in 300 days*

E. Merckx and Battaglin


----------



## blantonator

my recently built serotta


----------



## Sabatini78

Oh,oh. I'm starting to change a few items after all these years.Looking at too many bikes here and getting ideas. Super record brake levers recently and perhaps SR derailleurs down the road.


----------



## RandoAndy

I have one of the hairnets and wear it once in a while. The strap is a bit delicate. When I rode across the country in 1972 my buddy had one. His Dad said he had to wear it if he was going to ride. It didn't do much but it was something.

I'm going to ride my early 70s Cinelli in the L'Eroica in October. As it's a vintage ride I'll wear the hairnet as well. Hopefully I won't need it.

Andy


----------



## vxpro

Just a teaser. You can guess the builder.


----------



## RandoAndy

Toei I would best.


----------



## that guy again

Update:


----------



## martinrjensen

*78 Trek TX900*

I posted this a while ago but I made some changes so i thought I would repost the new pics. it's got Shimano 600 components which I cleaned and polished. the wheels are not correct but they do ride nice! they are tubulars


----------



## stelvio1925

*My re-introduction to vintage steel*

Can you see I'm hooked.
















More pics here:
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2189942&postcount=240
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2394380&postcount=1


----------



## JetSpeed

WOW. Two very fine bikes. What size is the Molteni?


----------



## nickillus

A friend sent me this photo while traveling through Lyon, France. How cool is that crank?


----------



## ilpirati

Fix-ated said:


> A few dozen 3-speed and 10-speed Sputniks were imported into the midwest ca. 1970. The component technology was definitely a behind-the-times copy of that of Europe.


I didn`t know that there where Sputniks imported in the US. My first bike was also a soviet Sputnik. Speaking of behind the time copyes of western bikes, the XB3(HVZ, acronym for Harkov Velociped Zavod/Harkov Bicycle Factory) made some incredible bikes for the soviet riders. Here are some:








An early Takhion bicycle, made in 1981 for competitions in TT and team TT on road.
Frame is made of Ishiwata tubing (Japan), models 017 or 019. Size 60cm (c-t) weighed 8,8 kgs.
Components of titanium and aluminium, steel only in bearings.









A track bike of 1982, made of carbon-fiber tubing (main frame, fork and stays),
in the same diameters as steel tubing, joined with aluminum lugs...they put their aerospace knowledge to good use









Clamp-on front derailleur with cartridge-bearing bottom bracket.

resources found at https://www.bikecult.com/works/archive/03bicycles/takhionV.html


----------



## DMCZone

*1981 Raleigh Professional Track DL175*








https://velospace.org/node/23473

Just completed this vintage pista from the SBDU workshop run by Gerald O'Donovan aka GoD.


----------



## uno-speedo

My friends Pina which he bought last year in Italy.


----------



## caterham

in sept of 1979,exactly thirty years ago, i placed my order for my old friend, a de rosa professional sl strada.65K miles later and i'm still in love.










































































now and then









a pic from 1983


----------



## Kenacycle

wow that DeRosa is gorgeous!! You did an excellent job at keeping it mint.


----------



## nickillus

I'm salivating over that DeRosa. It's perfect.


----------



## Squidward

OMG, that DeRosa is gorgeous! My Colnago and Guerciotti are jealous!


----------



## deadlegs2

Here is my recently resurrected Guerciotti/Alan.. C record levers and rear hub. Super record front hub, Athena crank and rear der, Triomph fr der and headset. Chorus brakes, Still solid..Rode it yesterday


----------



## nickillus

That Guerciotti is stunning. Wow! Very, very cool! Enjoy it.


----------



## nixorz

19xx Specialized Allez Se "Jim Merz"


----------



## thekidd

*Red,white & Blue*

1985 Raleigh with updated 700 wheels and Bontrager Tires, Ergo bars,stem and seat..


----------



## supercolnago

*1987 Colnago Super*

1987 Colnago Super, after 50,000 miles I resto'd it, orig Saronni Red, now Celeste-paneled non-metallic Red, paint by Noah Rosen/Velocolour.

Rebuilt with NOS Shimano Dura Ace 7400 series 1991 vintage, 0 miles.


----------



## supercolnago

*1987 Colnago Super Resto*

Refer to this link it is buried thanks

Supercolnago

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2430276#post2430276


----------



## gomango

Done just right. I raced a very similar Super in the eighties. Best to go with Dura Ace. Anyone who tried Campy Synchro back in the 80's in a crit knows what I am talking about. No one on our team rode Campy, they wanted to win. What a bike, you have done outstanding work.


----------



## supercolnago

*Dura Ace*

That was about my feeling on Campy, I didn't race but when I was buying this in '88, the bike shops/riders all were recommending Shimano, I could only afford Ultegra 600 at the time, so rode that for 15 years , now I finally have the Dura Ace I wanted back then!

Cheers


----------



## bigman

WOW a super super


----------



## FatTireFred

nmnmnm


----------



## FatTireFred

record hs?


----------



## supercolnago

Yes I had trouble finding a Dura Ace HS NOS, so I opted for a Record instead to match the original seatpost.

Cheers!


----------



## Fredrico

*Hey kidd, where'd ya get that bike?*



thekidd said:


> 1985 TREK 2000-----Laura Peycke rode for the US OLYMPIC CYCLING TEAM in 1985/86?..not sure if this bike was directly involved in the races or training,name is painted on, it also looks like they were Campy Equip. with a sponser decal on the top tube,,i have tried to contact Laurie but no answer back yet


Laura was from Tyler, TX. Rode with her. '89-91, on the Tyler Bike Club rides, in the off-season. She raced with Weight Watchers Womens' Cycling Team. I still have a team cap she gave me. :biggrin5: 

That Trek was very likely the one she rode on those club rides! Of course, usually at the front with the big boys, while I was struggling off the back. I was in my late 40s then and she was in her mid 20s, in peak form. She used to chide me for being a wimp. :frown2: Awesome babe, drop dead gorgeous. Nobody could touch her when she dropped the hammer except one guy, Mike Magourick (?), who also was also traveling around and winning races. They were kind of like Prince Valiant and Lady Aleta, true aristocrats a level above the rest of us. :thumbsup:

Wonder what she's doing now. I think she was studying to be a veternarian or something like that. I'd be interested to know where that bike came from. She living in Tyler?


----------



## Fivethumbs

nixorz said:


> 19xx Specialized Allez Se "Jim Merz"


Very cool bike! Isn't Jim Merz that one guy that did that one thing that one time?


----------



## lonelobo

*Miyata Special Edition*

I just got this 1990 Miyata 914SE for $200. PO had subbed nasty plastic pedals and nasty plastic seat. Original stem was 120mm. I replaced that with a 60mm Technomic Stem ($40). A pair of Ebay Frog pedals for $40 replaced the craptrap pedals. Got a $80 Brooks B-17 to replace the saddle but it felt like it needed to be further back, so I scored a $39 SR MTE-100 adjustable seatpost that is a tad heavy but is the killer ultimate setback rig for vintage rides. Another $70 for 7 speed barcon shifters and some green apple tape and here is the result. Total outlay under $500. Smile on face for perfect steel steed....priceless. All Shimano 600 (Ultegra) and PO upgraded wheels to Wolbers and Gatorskins.

SE, ie Special Edition was the 100 year anniversary for Miyata and the perfect excuse to apply nice black glitter paint and cheesy decals. Frame is essentially same as Team Miyata frame and is triple butted AND splined. (AKA Miyata's version of Columbus sls)


----------



## st3v3

Excellent except the seatpost. That's a real eye sore.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy

I don't know, I kind of like the seatpost. In a kind of "so bizarre you can't help but like it" way. You know, like those twin down tube Colnagos, they weren't pretty and they rode like wet spaghetti, but I still want one.

If it was mine, the only thing I'd do is lower the stem and lose a bit of the electrical finishing tape. But it's not mine, so my opinion is irrelevant other than to say...

Nice bike!

Grumps


----------



## RandoAndy

A very cool bike. There were guys riding those bike on the L'Eroica in Italy last month. I rode a new bike. A 1971 Cinelli.


----------



## lonelobo

*Thanks Grumpster*

Yeah, the yellow electrical tape is there because the bars were originally wrapped starting at the tops and ending at the bar ends with no tape at all. But when I put the bar end shifters on and reversed the tape, it didn't come out quite the right length and i was in a hurry. I will probably change the color of the tape and correct the electrical tape issue when I do. And I agree about the post, mostly because form follows function and it allows me to ride much more comfortably and that makes it desirable. Plus, I'm a sucker for exposed mechanical devices as performance art. Clunky....yes...but so is the rider.


----------



## Nielly

View attachment 183190


Here's mine. 1989 Pinarello Montello bought new in 1990. It's been resprayed and the components were upgraded to Chorus 8spd ergo group. I have the downtube shifters and 7speed on now as I need to rebuild the 8 spd wheel.


----------



## lonelobo

*Motobecane Recouped*

I bought this bike in the 70's and rode the pi$$ out of it during my college years and beyond. Contrary to many, each blemish and scratch are treasured history to me. The top tube's paint is mostly gone due to my acidic sweat dripping on it over decades. The paint around the downtube shifters is in the same shape from countless shifts. Although I thought about the strip and repaint routine, the bike liked the way it looked. I came very close to tossing this frame several times in the past. Here are some pics I took when I put it on Ebay earlier this year.

Next post I'll show you what I did.


----------



## lonelobo

*Motobecane after the beauty parlor*

So, I stripped all the components off and repacked all the bearings. Bought a Brooks B-17 seat to replace the missing Brooks Team Pro (which was a really hard seat). New brake pads and new brake and shifter cables, new Campy top tube cable clamps to replace the plastic tie wraps, and new rubber for the rims. Found the NOS Frost River Seat bag at a swap meet a couple of weeks ago for $10. I plan on going to bar end shifters as soon as I can snag a cable stop clamp for less than a fortune. Here's what she looks like for now, warts and all.


----------



## st3v3

Really like the saddle/bag combo


----------



## RFC

caterham said:


> in sept of 1979,exactly thirty years ago, i placed my order for my old friend, a de rosa professional sl strada.65K miles later and i'm still in love.
> 
> What is the seat bag?


----------



## bigman

Looks great that bag was a monster find!


----------



## caterham

RFC said:



> What is the seat bag?


long before cannondale ever thought of selling bikes, they made hiking clothing, camping equipment(packs,tents,etc.) and a line of bike bags & panniers- that's my original late 70's/early 80's cannondale sewup pouch still going strong


----------



## junkfoodjunkie

Giordana Scorpius Columbus SL
Dura Ace 7400 STI group



















I will get some pics with better lighting soon.

Performance Promotional frame from the late 80's
Dura Ace 7400 group










87 Schwinn Super Sport
Shimano Sante Group










Jake


----------



## dave_gt

Nice bike!

Hmmmm...why is it that everybody seems to have the same garage doors????


----------



## SJX426

Here is my garage door:










Picked this up last spring. Cleaned it up. This pic doesn't show the new cable housings that are NOS. It is missing a couple of original pieces that I would like to have.

In the mean time, I will be riding it this way:


----------



## cs1

If 1995 is vintage then this qualifies. It's 1995 Waterford 1200 with Reynolds 753 tubing and Campy Daytona 10 sp group with Zonda wheels.


----------



## Scooper

cs1 said:


> If 1995 is vintage then this qualifies. It's 1995 Waterford 1200 with Reynolds 753 tubing and Campy Daytona 10 sp group with Zonda wheels.


That's really nice. The pre-carbon Daytona 10-s group and the Zondas are perfect for that frame.


----------



## herbn

Oh my gawd campy in the old boxes,i'm gonna short out my keyboard by drooling on it,the right years too,the stuff i craved as a youth.


----------



## herbn

great thread ,didn't want it to end...Some of my favorite stuff from the past :i had a lemongi frame, would love to see one of those again , they kind of pushed the limits in short wheelbases back then,first vertical dropouts i saw. I liked the gold centerpulls ,i think there was a hinault sig bike that had the studs brazed in, "power triples" 42/49/54 or something like that.Frame fit pumps i wish my giant advance came with one.Ergal bolts. Dropouts with holes and chrome on the clamping surfaces. Super record levers ,holey levers... Original Suntour cyclone rear deraileur,way quicker than campy, imho. i always wanted the mallard(sp?) freewheel box set,make your own gear stacks.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen

No garage doors on my pics!!

I'm pretty sure Spanish Razesa is not represented yet on the previous 12 pages of gorgeous bicycles. Indurain raced the TdF on a Razesa early on in his career.

Well, here's mine. 64cm frame, ca. 1982, somewhat complete Nuovo Record group (wrong levers, Sugino rings etc). Ride it all over the place.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen

..also haven't seen any Dutch Gazelle yet. These I love more than the Razesa and other Mediterranean frame builders.

Here's my 63cm AA Frame from 1978, with an utterly confused mix of components, and tubulars.










...a 1981 A Frame, 65cm, in randonneur mode, and as such with a mostly French inspired set of parts:


----------



## junkfoodjunkie

Nice pics Jan!


----------



## seeborough

*My '86 Montello.*

This is a Pinarello Montello in black chrome. The bike came with Shimano aero levers and a mixed wheelset and I replaced both to get back to a full SR set up. I have been riding this bike for close to a year, but am just now getting around to posting some more pictures. Hope you enjoy.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=186704&stc=1&d=1262007024
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=186698&stc=1&d=1262006732
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=186699&stc=1&d=1262006943


----------



## danka24

79 Trek 930


----------



## pjakesmith

Nice pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EBrider

Late 80's Scapin. 
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/7pRZl-7fy-efEnbjEStK5Q?authkey=Gv1sRgCJyD19u8zcqQgQE&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_hrLqMkdi4YY/SpqMyrh66oI/AAAAAAAABHE/sCxJVkHlGhE/s800/IMG_0491.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/sbiggs/Bike?authkey=Gv1sRgCJyD19u8zcqQgQE&feat=embedwebsite">Bike</a></td></tr></table>

Some of the original Campy parts had been replaced years ago with Shimano index shifters. So, I updated it a little bit. That rear wheel was done, it was flexing all over the place. The new look:
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/vOpu481ZF9vbv1x0Vvc39w?authkey=Gv1sRgCJyD19u8zcqQgQE&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_hrLqMkdi4YY/S0AIeiL9wsI/AAAAAAAACfg/Yr9eq-_fvuo/s800/IMG_0764.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/sbiggs/Bike?authkey=Gv1sRgCJyD19u8zcqQgQE&feat=embedwebsite">Bike</a></td></tr></table>
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/h0It-ZQUKIm_Ynfu8K6rjw?authkey=Gv1sRgCJyD19u8zcqQgQE&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_hrLqMkdi4YY/S0AJl4v2P7I/AAAAAAAACgE/Rpx5R89RUZA/s800/IMG_0766.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/sbiggs/Bike?authkey=Gv1sRgCJyD19u8zcqQgQE&feat=embedwebsite">Bike</a></td></tr></table>

All this has me thinking of getting something new. Maybe a nice custom steel frame, and then restore this to something more original. Unfortunately, the frame had a lot of rust and corrosion. When I bought this frame, I was going through them every couple years so it never really occurred to me that rust may be an issue.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen

Nice paint scheme on the Scapin. I like that pattern with the contrasting head and seat tube bands, like my Gazelle higher up on the page. 

What Campy group is that?


----------



## EBrider

jan_nikolajsen said:


> Nice paint scheme on the Scapin. I like that pattern with the contrasting head and seat tube bands, like my Gazelle higher up on the page.
> 
> What Campy group is that?


Mostly Record components that I picked up on ebay. Chain, cassette and BB are new Chorus. 

Unfortunately the paint is not in very good shape anymore. I haven't been able to find the old decals, only newer ones. So if I wanted to restore it to its original look, it would be quite expensive.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie

like the Scapin, what is the size and brand of tires?


----------



## EBrider

Red Sox Junkie said:


> like the Scapin, what is the size and brand of tires?


700x25 Continental Gatorskin. They aren't the lightest around, but they are puncture resistant. I ride this bike to work, and don't really like stopping in the dark and cold to fix a flat when I have somewhere I need to be.


----------



## landrover1970

*Colnago o Colnago*

Here is my daily ride...72 Colnago Super w/nuovo record... This bike makes me smile all the way down the road !!!


----------



## bigman

Never seen one that big and nice


----------



## Maybeck

Just finished cleaning this one up.










More here:

https://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/v/otis/masi/


----------



## velodog

Maybeck, the Masi's a beauty!


----------



## Sabatini78

Just a comparison of how the bike looked after 3 months from new - fall of 1978 - and how it looks today. Some items were changed within the first year like the Galli brakes for Nuovo Record and the Nuovo Record chain rings for Super Record. The rest is wear and tear and replaced for reasons of aesthetics. Too bad I did not take the original seat off when new, I liked the bright red color.The suede sure wore in a hurry though, then I crashed a few years later and it was wrecked taking the impact but I confess to liking the Cinelli now on it. I try to look after it but they are made to be ridden. Seems a waste to have a nice vintage bike, restored or original, and not use it. 

I was out yesterday ( I live in Vancouver, B.C.) as it was a nice sunny fairly warm Saturday riding the shared bike/pedestrian path on my XC mountain bike ( Giant Anthem ) and there were ALOT of cyclists out enjoying the good weather. Somehow I was distracted and wandered over to my left, getting in the way of some on coming cyclists - which I just noticed in time to move over. The worst part was that four riders went by on some Italian road bikes from the mid '80's or earlier. Had my camera but was not ready so I missed the opportunity for a picture of them. Did not even get a good glimpse at the makes but they were very good quality for sure. I should have turned around and asked for a photo! Oh well. I rarely see one or two here and there as everyone seems to have newer high end bikes.

































This is a Raleigh Super Course, I took the photo in late Spring/early Summer, just before trading it on the Sabatini above. Seems the bike shop owner I was dealing with suggested trading up as I was changing out components that would be best served on a better frame. Bit inexperienced at the time so I listened thankfully. Much as I enjoyed the short time with the Raleigh the Sabatini was a better choice all around. The Super Course was brand new with some campy equipment. It came with the Sugino crank set.Didn't even get a chance to break in the Brooks saddle. I doubt the bike ended up with even 100 miles on it.


----------



## nickillus

That is a fine looking bike. I'm torn between the before (very cool-love the seat) and the after (still very cool). Enjoy it. I need to ask, what brand of waterbottle (yellow) is that? New? Vintage?


----------



## tecnosabba

How right you are, and how right your bike looks !


----------



## Sabatini78

Thank you for the comments guys, I sometimes think I should of tried to keep it original but over the years one just does what looks "right". The water bottle is a ALE, I bought it to replace the original one in the mid '80's. Out all the years of riding it if I had anything negative to mention ( other than getting older! ) was the large number of tubular tires I went through.


----------



## Maybeck

The Sabatini is fantastic! Pure Italian class. You've kept it very nice, and not adding braze-on's or altering the paint scheme is great.

I do like it with NR rings though. Beautiful bike, enjoy it.


----------



## Sabatini78

I have to say that it does look better in some ways when it was new, your mentioning the Nuovo Record chain rings in particular. Some how it looks better in person presently, the paint is lighter than it appears in the photo so that is part of it. I keep thinking of changing the bar tape to blue or maybe black. It's a tough call coordinating the colors at times. I noticed that Classic Rendezvous has a write up on Sabatini, not too much information but a little insight at least. Sometimes when I think of all the handling , moving and just riding that the bike survived in pretty good condition, the decals being the worse part, they are quite fragile and I have had to paint in some of the letters, bit of an ongoing thing but at least it is original. The worse decision made was taking the paint off the area of the dropouts, they got a bit chipped from taking the wheels off and on countless times, but it still looks good. If I had the room I would probably try buying some other similar Italian makes. There are so many nice ones out there.


----------



## Maybeck

Sabatini78 said:


> I have to say that it does look better in some ways when it was new, your mentioning the Nuovo Record chain rings in particular. Some how it looks better in person presently, the paint is lighter than it appears in the photo so that is part of it. I keep thinking of changing the bar tape to blue or maybe black. It's a tough call coordinating the colors at times. I noticed that Classic Rendezvous has a write up on Sabatini, not too much information but a little insight at least. Sometimes when I think of all the handling , moving and just riding that the bike survived in pretty good condition, the decals being the worse part, they are quite fragile and I have had to paint in some of the letters, bit of an ongoing thing but at least it is original. The worse decision made was taking the paint off the area of the dropouts, they got a bit chipped from taking the wheels off and on countless times, but it still looks good. If I had the room I would probably try buying some other similar Italian makes. There are so many nice ones out there.


I think the yellow wrap is fine. Looks good with the color of the frame and matches the decals and lug window fills. It's just enough yellow as-is, yellow cable housing would ruin it. 

Speaking of cable housing, I would shorten yours quite a bit. It's the only thing that looks out of place on an otherwise very sano build. Look at some photos of period team bikes, you do not need those big loopy runs.


----------



## martinrjensen

*My 85 Merckx 753 Professional*

I've had this or half a year now and just noticed that I didn't post it here. Another reason to post! Even though it's really a little large for me, (you can tell by the seat post) it's my favorite riding bike. I found a good tire pressure to run (90 in front and 95 in back) that gives me a really nice ride. I had it powder coated and then painted the inset logo's by hand and applied the decals myself. I did not put a top coat on it but I may end up doing so. It's retro because I fitted it with Campy 10 speed from the mid 2000's. It's actually 9 spd shifters that I converted to 10 spd with the swap out of the internal shift gear. 
There were several reasons I did not want to spent $500.00 on a paint job and that's why I elected the single color and powder coat. As it turned out I really like it, though had there not been a couple dents in the frame and a small bulge in the chain stay, I probably would have gone all out on a really nice paint job. As it is, the defects don't affect the ride as far as I can tell, and you would have to look or them to see them. 
What is interesting is that in some other pictures I was looking at of Eddy Merckx riding, I did see a picture of him riding a bike setup almost exactly the same as mine, meaning a large frame with not much seatpost sticking out, virtually the same amount as mine, so at one point this must have been pretty much the norm. This is s 60 and I prefer a 58 but I still like riding this one.


----------



## JML

I think this captures the timeless appeal of vintage bicycles and components (just ignore the pedals).  

View attachment 196029

View attachment 199176

View attachment 199177


----------



## natsquared

*Basso Paris Roubaix*

1991 I believe based on the original parts. Now built with DA. Once I get the wheels rebuilt the original Athena groupset will be on it.

View attachment 196973


----------



## generate

This is my first retro/restore (88 Rossin RLX). Its definitely been a huge learning experience. I had the frame shipped from Cali from the original owner. It had a bunch of mis-matched Campy parts. I ended up getting everything back to the Chorus group it came with except the brakes and seatpost. I also frame savered it, wetsanded and polished the chrome, and cleaned everything, etc... I could go on forever. I've been riding it as much as possible and loving it!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy

generate said:


> This is my first retro/restore (88 Rossin RLX).


Fail! - You didn't put the chain on the big ring for the photos! That's mandatory!  

Okay, having said that...

1. Sensational looking bike;
2. The polishing job on that seatpost is clinical - well done; and
3. Great photos and backgrounds, good stuff !

I'd be going for a polished stem in place of the black one, but regardless, that bike is pure class.

Grumps


----------



## steelisreal2

*Great looking Rossin*

You've made a nice job of your Rossin restoration, like the old school "net-fade" paint work. Just brought another project, a Bosomworth (Columbus SLX) also with "net-fade".










But I need to get myself sorted and get my '89 Rossin RLX resto finished first.




> I'd be going for a polished stem in place of the black one


I wouldn't stress about you black stem - I'm also using one on my Rossin.


----------



## generate

Grumps, Thanks for the comment! Next time I'll get the chain right  I left the black stem because I believe it's the original. 

Steel is real, that bosomworth is beautiful. I'd love to see your Rossin too. I've been looking for one of those panto'd Rossin stems but as you can imagine they are near impossible to find.


----------



## JML

Very nice! When those fade/web paint jobs were on everything, you had to keep your sunglasses on when entering the shops!


----------



## zacolnago

JML said:


> Very nice! When those fade/web paint jobs were on everything, you had to keep your sunglasses on when entering the shops!


I hear you. I have an early 90's Tommasini in bright green with faded web effects.


----------



## iyeoh

1992 Colnago Master Olympic Gilco Columbus tubing with 8-Speed Campagnolo Record with first generation ErgoPower, dual pivot brakes and cartridge bottom bracket (all new releases in that year). Rims are Campagnolo Omega box and tires are Vittoria Corsa CX tubulars. Pedals are Campagnolo Chorus branded Looks.

More pictures at

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=209968


----------



## landrover1970

*Masi built in Verona*

Just got this early 70s Masi Gran Crit that was built in Verona....Can anyone tell me about the Masi Gran Crit frames built in Verona Italy? Thanks


----------



## MaxCycles

*Serotta CRL*

Not as old or original as many of the others, but still fits the bill. Has a mix of new and old parts that balance out nicely. Could see some changes in the future, time will tell. It's my only road bike now, so it sees everything from serious rides to commuting daily. Pic taken today!


----------



## velodog

MaxCycles said:


> Not as old or original as many of the others, but still fits the bill. Has a mix of new and old parts that balance out nicely. Could see some changes in the future, time will tell. It's my only road bike now, so it sees everything from serious rides to commuting daily. Pic taken today!


If you're only havin' one bike this is a good one to have.


----------



## rideorglide

Your one and only, man, that bike could use some help shouldering the load from 
n+1

There are lots of threads here about n+1 theory....


----------



## Le Turbo

Morning all! And hello from Cape Town, which you will see later if you're watching the soccer World Cup. Anyway this is my first post here, so let's see how it goes. Two new babies arrived yesterday, and all I could say while unpacking was, "Oh my word! Oh my word!" (though not perhaps in quite such mild terms). Here's the Master Olympic: 
Colombus Tubing; Campy 8 Speed Groupset; Chorus Brake Calipers; Cinelli Bars and Intergrated Dura Ace Stem; Sella Success Saddle; Mavic CXP30 wheels with Campy Hubs.


----------



## Le Turbo

And here's the Superissimo. Colnago - Brain Tubing; Campy 8 Speed Groupset:Mirage 8 Speed Ergo's; Athena 8 Speed FD and RD, and Cranks; Chorus Headset; Mirage Brake Calipers; Cinelli Bars and Stem; San Marco Rolls Seat; Campy VENTO wheels


----------



## jetbike

steelisreal2 said:


> You've made a nice job of your Rossin restoration, like the old school "net-fade" paint work. Just brought another project, a Bosomworth (Columbus SLX) also with "net-fade".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I need to get myself sorted and get my '89 Rossin RLX resto finished first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't stress about you black stem - I'm also using one on my Rossin.


I have a black stem on my 1987 Colnago Master, which doesn't match the net-fade paint either. It's not aesthetically pleasing, but evidently was the norm at that time.


----------



## nayr497

I don't know why I even bother looking at any other threads or for that matter any other bicycles. This thread blows my mind every time I come into it. So many sweet as whips in here.

Wow!!

I generally like to see low profile rims on thin-tubed steel bikes, but some of the above bikes with high rims (CXP 33s, Ventos, Shamals) look pretty sexy too.

Am I the only one who owns a new, compact frame carbon bike as well as older steel bikes and likes riding all of them, but for aesthetics the older steel just blows the new carbon away?

New carbon is fun to ride, but does very little to spark my bike lust and joy. Give me some old steel and I'm set


----------



## MikesChevelle

Its a large womens frame, but for $45 bucks, cant find a better deal. Mavic Wheels, Dura-Ace hardware. Now just to find a Retro Schwinn as a commuter for around the same price.


----------



## Le Turbo

These days, it's hardly possible to tell what's a womens' frame and what's not. Good price and definitely worthwhile, even if the bar tape is ... um, interesting. Is that one of those marshmallow ice-creams? I like those too.


----------



## MikesChevelle

LOL I actually only had enough cloth tape for half, but it turned out to match the white seat and black seat post combo LOL


edit, No that is a plastic one, never ceases to amaze me how my daughters toys sneak into all my pictures


----------



## Squidward

nayr497 said:


> Am I the only one who owns a new, compact frame carbon bike as well as older steel bikes and likes riding all of them, but for aesthetics the older steel just blows the new carbon away?
> 
> New carbon is fun to ride, but does very little to spark my bike lust and joy. Give me some old steel and I'm set


I'm in the same camp.


----------



## Mapearso

*My LeMond TSX*

This is a great forum and a great thread. Sorry about the crappy iPhone pics but thought I would share these 

I have had it for 15 years, bought it from a friend.  Raced it, then life got in the way. Just getting very much back in touch with it, it still rides as good as ever but unfortunately I don't (yet)

Shimano 600 group, newer Ultegra wheels. It was a TSDI bike. 

I am going to build up another one, a "CoorsLight" bike ( I am having Alexi Grewal flashbacks) found it on Craigslist.


----------



## Mapearso

*LeMond CoorsLight*

and here's the coorslight, also TSX


----------



## old_fuji

I'm digging that Coors Light paintjob...Can't wait to see it built up!


----------



## psyopper

This is the Cannondale I was referencing in another thread. Built it myself on a 3.0 (black beauty colored) frame with parts swapped from a mid 1980's Lotus. I eventually upgraded everything to the 6400 series Ultegra components. The frame was replaced with the 2.8 you see here, under warranty, in '92.

Wheels are Nashbar hubs and Mavic MA-40's. I used to ride these with some 700x19's but my back cant take the punishment so I moved on to some softer 23's. I originally had a "corncob" Suntour rear flywheel (yep, flywheel) 11-19 six speed. I recently found a 13-24 at Portland's Citybike Cooperative.

Interestingly - the stem and handlebar have never been upgraded - they are still stamped Lotus.




























The only updates I have made since '92 are all within the past two weeks (when I resurrected the bike) and include fresh brake cables/housings, Koolstop pads, new seat, SPD pedals and shoes, a once over with a toothbrush and diluted soap solution and tightening up the bottom bracket.


----------



## velomateo

I recently finished this bike, not an Allegro - but a mystery frame with French or Swiss characteristics. I opened a thread on it, after I bought it, in hopes someone would be able to identify it. https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=211582
I managed to keep the costs down for the resto by using a mix of components - even if I did pulled the trigger on the stainless Cuisse cages and Vittoria pave tires. I'm very pleased with how it turned out. 

https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/******/whitey020.jpg


----------



## frpax

1985 Raleigh Team Professional Replica:










Fun bike!


----------



## mattawan

1972 Raleigh Super Course


----------



## bear649

*More from England*

My Bob Jackson in its current configuration with mostly
a Campy C-Record drive train and Mavic Open Pro rims.. 
According to Bob Jackson’s records the frame was built in 1978 and refinished in 1984 at which time the bottle cage mounts and the top tube cable guides were added.


----------



## El Literato Loco

*My old wooden-soled Dettos*

Found 'em in the basement. Sooo tempted to put some X/1 cleats on 'em.


----------



## landrover1970

*my daily rides*

My daily rides.....

1981 3Rensho Katana
1974 Masi Gran Criterium (Carlsbad)

Daily Rides that make me smile!!!


----------



## Le Turbo

Nice! I love the Masi, I could take that home and make wild, unbridled love to it. Impressive that you use downtube shifters for daily rides; most of us are too lazy for that (well, speaking for myself anyway ...). What derailleurs and brakes do you have on those?


----------



## landrover1970

Le Turbo said:


> Nice! I love the Masi, I could take that home and make wild, unbridled love to it. Impressive that you use downtube shifters for daily rides; most of us are too lazy for that (well, speaking for myself anyway ...). What derailleurs and brakes do you have on those?



Campy Nuovo Record Shifters and brakes


----------



## marley mission

my mid 80's schwinn world sport


----------



## marley mission

nicer pic


----------



## MikesChevelle




----------



## tigeo

*Mongoose IBOC*

Here is my new retro-ride...a '96 Mongoose IBOC Road (okay..so 1996 isn't that retro). I bought it off Ebay for $225 and added about $200 worth of goodies to make it right. Items I added include: Performance carbon fiber fork, 1" Cane Creek S2 threadless headset, Easton EA50 handlebar, Profile Dimension stem, bar tape, and Hutchison Equinox tires. Drivetrain is all Campy Mirage 8-spd and works flawlessly. Wheels are Mavic CXP-14s with Mirage hubs. Next thing I need is a decent set of Look-style pedals and real road shoes...just using my mountain stuff now.


----------



## MikesChevelle




----------



## thekidd

*......*

............


----------



## MikesChevelle




----------



## 6-Speed

Here's my 1981 Trek 613.


----------



## Pdxplosif

very nice indeed.


----------



## INDECS

MikesChevelle said:


>


Could you tell me what tires those are?


----------



## Kenacycle

back in the late 80's this bike was very desirable .. at least for me. The Dave Scott Ironman bike.

I had a Centurion Accordo.

Not sure what those tires are, but doesn't look like any popular brand tires. it doesn't look like a foldable either. Maybe it's a Panaracer


----------



## Le Turbo

I've meant to post these a while back: it's a South African built Le Turbo I've had for 25 years. She's on her second BB, set of wheels, and bartape (keep your gloves clean and all else follows) but everything else is pretty much original. She is sooooooo beautiful to ride: light, responsive, comfortable as a dream, and beats a fair number of carbon pretenders.


----------



## MikesChevelle

INDECS said:


> Could you tell me what tires those are?


What ever tires came on a mid 90's Trek 2300, the wheel set, cassette and brifters came off it, They are trek labeled tires though


----------



## thekidd




----------



## nayr497

Nice Pinarello! Cool looking blue color.

Is that the Fizik microtex tape?

I'd like to get some perforated tape for one of my bikes and like the look of the Fizik, but it's too slippery and not cushy enough for my liking. I'm used to the feel of just Deda or Cinelli cork. Would love to find some perforated tape with a better feel.


----------



## INDECS

nayr497 said:


> I'd like to get some perforated tape for one of my bikes and like the look of the Fizik, but it's too slippery and not cushy enough for my liking. I'm used to the feel of just Deda or Cinelli cork. Would love to find some perforated tape with a better feel.


Deda Tape Traforato:









Bike Ribbon Eolo:


----------



## macchio

*merckx team kelme*

posted on the merckx thread.. columbus tsx team kelme (early to mid 90s?) with full dura ace 740x sti group. cxp 30s laced to dura ace hubs. cinelli stem and bars.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jamesbrowm

Suntour Superbe Pro 
shift lever
fd
rd
enjoy


----------



## steelisreal2

*More Suntour goodies*

Suntour Superbe Pro:-










Suntour Sprint:-










Suntour Cyclone:-


----------



## K Man

*My first retro*

There's some super cool bikes on this thread. Here's my first retro. It's a 1978 Schwinn LeTour III. I can't get over how smooth it rides. I feel an addiction coming on, an addiction to these old bikes.


----------



## ChrisA70

Hey all. 

Here is my 1994 Trek 2120 touring edition. 54cm carbon aluminum frame. 105 brakes, 105 hubs, Matrix Titan 36h wheels, Shimano SPD 514 pedals, Deore LX front and rear, Shimano 105 bar end shifters, Shimano Rx100 triple. Bike has 128 documented miles on it. 100% original down to the tires. I had to order new tires(drying out) and just replaced the brake pads(hardened) and replaced the dried out white tape. The owner bought it new in 1994, rode it 6 times, then had back surgery. He kept it in his Florida condo all these years hoping to ride again and never did. I bought it off auction on Ebay locally for........ $200.... And it is in mint condition with not even a single nick in the paint. I have the owners manual with the last owners ride log. Like I said, 6 rides, totalling 128 miles. Unbelievable.


----------



## jamesbrowm

Cinelli saddle


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

*My Vintage Raleighs and old Litespeed(warning big pics)*

*My two beloved 1979 Raleigh Competition GS (2)*









*1985 Raleigh Competition*









*1985 Raleigh Prestige, (the latest one, and the one draining money from me too, needs wheels/tires and a seat)*









*And my 1996 Litespeed Classic, (another gift from the same son, 30 years later)*









And I might as well because I know they are jealous, my street motorycle ( *the commuter*)










*And my roadrace motorcycle(the racer)..no drag race, all road race.*..










the bicycles are filling the void of road racing pretty dam good so far. 
I have passed riders at 110 mph no more than inches apart in motorcycle racing, 
I have crashed several times at over 100mph and flying through the air at that spped. 
*However I have never been more scare than riding one of these bicycles down the road with just a helmet on*..  
Sometimes I say to myself, "don't let me lose it right here"...


----------



## MikesChevelle

Picked this up for a steal this week on CL


----------



## K Man

Nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisA70

VERY nice score!!!!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo

Hunter 29er


----------



## velomateo

Very cool.


----------



## olli

Guy ( https://www.ollierkkila.com ) on another forum I visit made this. Quite stunning

here's what he started with (notice cracked seat tube):










and here's how it looks now:




























:thumbsup:


----------



## macchio

nice!


----------



## 251

Another '94 Trek 2120 for you:










I kept many of the original components with the exception of the wheels (now 9-speed), double crank (new-ish 105 Octalink) and down tube shifters (~'94 105, which match the brakes and levers).


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

Just updated my 85 Prestige...


----------



## vt586

*~88-89 colnago master*

i'll get around to taking better pics but till then...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo

here's the Bititan that I used to own.


----------



## steelisreal2

*Campagnolo SGR Clipless Pedals*

This was the first clipless pedal that Campagnolo produced. The SGR's were little bit on the heavy side, but typical Campag was probably the toughest smoothest clipless pedal ever built, with many features like the 'triple bearings' and rider adjustments.

They are 630 grams (1.38lb) for the combined weight of both pedals, which is pretty gobsmacking.
The bearings on the pedal shafts are so incredibly smooth and the pedal bodies are typical of Campagnolo's high level of finish.




























The SGR is a true machine in itself. Concealed within the pedal body are three separate mechanisms: the adjustable release tension, the adjustment of lateral freeplay and Campagnolo's patented "Easy Fitting System".
Above photograph shows Campagnolo's "Easy Fitting System" the pedal will maintain a horizontal position after the shoe has been disengaged.


----------



## MikesChevelle




----------



## cehowardraleighGS

MikesChevelle said:


>


You show us a Schwinn Premis, but don't tell us what it is, what year, what model, in fact, you don't say anything about the bike???????


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

My recently new addition, and doing beater duty, my $50 CL find, Schwinn Prelude. It had a bent rear wheel..I had some old dingy wheels laying around, some high end tires that I took off another bike, the tape and seat off my Raleigh Prestige, and low and behold, I got a fine "beater bike", that rides sweet, and looks darn good... 

As I purchased it off CL for $50




















And here it is now, after the addition of leftover wheels, tires, seat, and bartape..Oh, and $5 pedals/toe straps off CL too..


----------



## MikesChevelle

cehowardraleighGS said:


> You show us a Schwinn Premis, but don't tell us what it is, what year, what model, in fact, you don't say anything about the bike???????


It was only made in 88,as far as model its a PREMIS. its kinda self explanatory if you are a schwinn guy


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

MikesChevelle said:


> It was only made in 88,as far as model its a PREMIS. its kinda self explanatory if you are a schwinn guy


Ha, I am a newbie, TRYIN to be a Schwinn guy!! 

I just caught on to the Premis about a week ago..A couple days ago, I was introduced to the Prologue too. IMO, Scwhinn has a lot of UNDER-COVER-SLEEPER models out there.. How close would you rate this to the Paramount? Would it come after the Pelonton, Tempo???


----------



## MikesChevelle

cehowardraleighGS said:


> My recently new addition, and doing beater duty, my $50 CL find, Schwinn Prelude. It had a bent rear wheel..I had some old dingy wheels laying around, some high end tires that I took off another bike, the tape and seat off my Raleigh Prestige, and low and behold, I got a fine "beater bike", that rides sweet, and looks darn good...
> 
> As I purchased it off CL for $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is now, after the addition of leftover wheels, tires, seat, and bartape..Oh, and $5 pedals/toe straps off CL too..


Ill take that suede seat you took off


----------



## MikesChevelle

cehowardraleighGS said:


> Ha, I am a newbie, TRYIN to be a Schwinn guy!!
> 
> I just caught on to the Premis about a week ago..A couple days ago, I was introduced to the Prologue too. IMO, Scwhinn has a lot of UNDER-COVER-SLEEPER models out there.. How close would you rate this to the Paramount? Would it come after the Pelonton, Tempo???


It depends, the Peloton was always top, but some years bikes are equal-ish to the Premis, since there are a few models that they only made a year or two, a lot of them are equal.

But yes, there are A LOT of sleeper Schwinns out there. A LOT

I am currently swapping the freewheel to an 8spd and throwing on some 600 STi shifters


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

MikesChevelle said:


> Ill take that suede seat you took off



Yup, as soon as I can find it in that junky garage. Will shoot you a PM..


----------



## Dave IV

Here is my contribution. A 1974 Holdsworth Professional. The bike was imported into the states as a private label for Hill Cycle Shop in Philadelphia, PA. I am the original owner. The bike was restored a few years ago.


----------



## happytramp

^^^^^^^^^^^^ That is a wonderful restoration! shiny.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

MikesChevelle said:


> Ill take that suede seat you took off


You in luck..Going to try to send you a PM...

ceh


----------



## tailgunn

Nice. I am CCS #961. I am not fast and neither is my bike; it's an F2/F3 hybrid but we suit each other just fine. I like bicycles but nothing beats flinging a motorcycle around a track... even if I am not Ben Spies. As far as being scared on the bicycle- ever think about riding in yer leathers?  


*And my roadrace motorcycle(the racer)..no drag race, all road race.*..

the bicycles are filling the void of road racing pretty dam good so far. 
I have passed riders at 110 mph no more than inches apart in motorcycle racing, 
I have crashed several times at over 100mph and flying through the air at that spped. 
*However I have never been more scare than riding one of these bicycles down the road with just a helmet on*..  
Sometimes I say to myself, "don't let me lose it right here"...[/QUOTE]


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

tailgunn said:


> Nice. I am CCS #961. I am not fast and neither is my bike; it's an F2/F3 hybrid but we suit each other just fine. I like bicycles but nothing beats flinging a motorcycle around a track... even if I am not Ben Spies. As far as being scared on the bicycle- ever think about riding in yer leathers?


You get props!!:thumbsup: As you know on the racetrack, we all have to start somewhere!! The fast guys weren't always fast!! On your F2/F3, :thumbsup: We right there together. As you know, I am pushing your F2/F3 younger sister, the 600rr... 

I am 50% on the way to the JenningsGP racetrack in Florida. I have made a couple trips down there in the winter time, and each time, it turns out to be HEAVEN. 85 degrees in Jan..I did 3 race practice days each time.. BTW, even though I am 70 years old, I don't hang with people my age... Here I am with a race practice partner at Jennings a year or two ago, 85 degreees,oh my race partner is 21 years old.. 











To stay on topic.. is my 96 Litespeed Class a Retro??


----------



## AFenvy

A more recent picture of my 1987 Centurion LeMans RS:

View attachment 221865


----------



## Benzosol

*CIOCC San Cristobal*

I can't believe the bikes on this forum. There are some serious collectors out there. I spent a few years looking for a CIOCC San Cristobal in my size. It is close to how I purchased it with a few exceptions. I replaced the brakeset with a NOS Super Record set I had. I also changed the saddle to a NOS Regal in perforated white. Other than that, I was always more fond of the nuovo record crankset, over the super record. I just need a set of NOS Cinelli bars to go with the stem. The wheels are ASSOS, with bladed spokes and American Classic Hubs. I havent seen these wheels very often. I suspect the were high end for the time.


----------



## Mapearso

*LeMond MJ TSX -- Coors Light Replica*

Got the frame on CL. Picked up the Shimano 600 / 6400 series group on eBay. 

It is a big frame, 63cm and even more stretched out with an even longer TT than my other LeMond MJ TSX, which is also a 63cm. Wondering if it was a custom build for someone?

I still prefer my red MJ but I think this build came together nicely


----------



## Mapearso

*Merckx Century TSX -- Kelme*

Posted this in the Merckx section but thoiught I'd throw it on here as well

Also a CL find. Kept it as period as I could with the exception of the stem and saddle


----------



## Mapearso

*Basso Gap -- ???*

And last but not least, my Basso Gap

Sorry for the lousy pics, it was getting dark and I was running out to watch the football game. I will post better pics this weekend

This was an eBay find. Frame, Mavic headset and Shimano 600 BB cost me $91.00  

If anyone knows more about this frame please advise

Thanks!!!


----------



## Carabo

That merckx is beautiful! Perfect for one thing...that stem, blegh.

I understand you need the rise to get a comfortable position though. May I suggest a Cinelli Grammo MTB? Would look a lot nicer already


----------



## Mapearso

Carabo said:


> That merckx is beautiful! Perfect for one thing...that stem, blegh.
> 
> I understand you need the rise to get a comfortable position though. May I suggest a Cinelli Grammo MTB? Would look a lot nicer already


thanks. i didn't love removing the correct modolo stem for the salsa but... fits much better

does the cinelli grammo have a 5 degree rise and 26.0 diameter? if so i will seek one out


----------



## Carabo

hmm just looked it up, MTB Grammo is 90 degrees and clamps 25,4. So a no go, unfortunately.


----------



## tree98

I love the old Italian bikes. Colnago & DeRosa especially. Wish I owned one...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo

my old Concord


----------



## steven420

my 88' centurion dave scott ironman master 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5416284815/" title="IMG_0324 by stevennn420, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5097/5416284815_458218a4fb.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="IMG_0324" /></a>


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

steven420 said:


> my 88' centurion dave scott ironman master
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5416284815/" title="IMG_0324 by stevennn420, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5097/5416284815_458218a4fb.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="IMG_0324" /></a>


Sweet bike!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I got your bikes bigger sister!  and 87 or 88 Centurion Dave Scott Ironman Expert. All original, just pick it up a couple weeks ago. Not likeing the wheels or tires, but looking at your bike, I wll be putting two tires like you have on the rear to bring out the wheels.


----------



## Impulse282

*Schwinn*

First post! my Schwinn le tour early 70s i think...sorry for poor quality, cheap phone camera!


----------



## NRV

Cross post from the Neo/Modern Retro thread 

1992 Schwinn Paramount OS Series 5 PDG



















pedals to be replaced by Shimano PD-R540's soon.


----------



## Oxtox

cehowardraleighGS said:


>



no exposed seatpost? that looks bizarre.

you sure the frame is the correct size for you?


----------



## onespeedbiker

Not as shiny as yours, but I've ridden the heck out of these (there's a front to match). In the back of my mind of think of the Sheldon Brown warning and included photo, but I've put thousands of road miles on them and they show no signs of giving up the ghost. I even found some replacement press-in cups for them, in case I wear out the old ones. Next ride is the Solvang Century; anyone else going?


----------



## onespeedbiker

I posted this before. Unknown year Allez frame, no serial number and offset fork. Nuovo Record parts were mainly off a 1987 Cannondale SR900 (shifters upgraded to 7 speed C-Record Syncro).


----------



## jd3

Full report http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/components/stems/vo-threadless-stem-adaptor.html


----------



## vladvm

1990's Bianchi Alfana


----------



## Aribr

Well here's my '85 Motobecane Grand Record. Everything is stock apart from the saddle, tape and tires. Not sure if I am going to hold on to it but it look and rides great. (Just not sure that road bikes are my thing)


----------



## bigman

Looks great, nice choice on the saddles and tape.


----------



## NRV

Oxtox said:


> no exposed seatpost? that looks bizarre.
> 
> you sure the frame is the correct size for you?


Am I missing something? I see plenty of seatpost there. 

Also, the PDG went through some changes. Save for a few extra adjustments to angles, heights, and whatnot, this is pretty much what the final version looks like. 

Cross-post from Neo/Modern thread










And a gratuitous close-up of the colors cause man... they're out of control.


----------



## interceptor

*1986 Trek 700 Tri Series*

All 600...Reynolds 531...rides really nice.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx

Aribr said:


> Well here's my '85 Motobecane Grand Record. Everything is stock apart from the saddle, tape and tires. Not sure if I am going to hold on to it but it look and rides great. (Just not sure that road bikes are my thing)


That's hot!


----------



## coby111

Bikes looked so much cooler way back when. I'm jealous.


----------



## interceptor

*New/used seaddle...*

Just like red on a bike...


----------



## 1BigFish

*1960's Motobecane Tour de France*

Hello 

I was given this 1960's Motobecane Tour de France yesterday.

I can't find any info about it and it has some odd decals:

On the top tube where only the rider could see it is the Tour de France decal

The down tubes have "Professional Series: where the Motobecane name usually is.

The head tube badge has the flying M but also a Dynamax logo (I think its Dynamax doing this from memory)

Has Huet components and some others mixed in there but cant recall right now.

It has a double crank setup and braze on shifters not clamp ons?


Also has a chrome headlight/ tail light/ and generator which will come off ASAP



Anybody know what this thing is?


----------



## 1BigFish

*1960's Motobecane Tour de France picture*

Here is a small pic - if anyone wants closeups I will shoot some from a real camera and upload them later


----------



## 2513fj

Great pics, thanks for sharring. 
Cheers


----------



## dave_gt

1BigFish said:


> Here is a small pic - if anyone wants closeups I will shoot some from a real camera and upload them later


Wow, very nice gift, you lucky dog! Years ago I rode a blue Grand Jubilee and loved it. Now I gotta make do with a loaner Trek but am looking for a decent vintage bike. One like yours would fit the bill....


----------



## interceptor

*Puch...all 105...miss this bike*

Sold it a few years ago. Someone in California bought it from me on ebay. Funny because thats where I got it from. (I am in Florida). I regret selling it ! Rode great and was in excellent condition......not gonna make the same mistake with my '86 Trek 700.


----------



## ru4_nyy

*Here's my low end 1970s French 10 speed*

Kind of hung it in my garage for the last 28 years but have had it out this year. Not quite as nice as my daughter's new Trek 7100, but a nice bike for riding around the neighborhood.


----------



## Le Turbo

I'm trying desperately not to comment on that saddle. Can it be called a saddle? Maybe not; monstrosity is closer. Lose that, maybe use some straight bars, and you'd have a nice commuter that makes a Trek 7100 look positively cumbersome.


----------



## ru4_nyy

Le Turbo said:


> I'm trying desperately not to comment on that saddle. Can it be called a saddle? Maybe not; monstrosity is closer. Lose that, maybe use some straight bars, and you'd have a nice commuter that makes a Trek 7100 look positively cumbersome.


That is a gel seat cover over the original hard plastic saddle. Either way, not that comfortable.


----------



## esXso

ru4_nyy said:


> That is a gel seat cover over the original hard plastic saddle. Either way, not that comfortable.


Needs a Nashbar moustache bar (higher and wider, maybe even upside down), keep the brakes, a new saddle and compact double crankset so you can pedal up hills. Pretty useless gearing on there now unless you live in Flatland.

These old frames look really elegant with new paint and no decals, IMO.


----------



## joegarrison

*1979(?) Schwinn Super Le Tour II*

It belonged to my granddad until he passed away in the mid 90's, and now it's mine after sitting in my grandma's garage for the past 15+ years. Everything is in great condition and I plan on keeping it many years


----------



## colan

Nice pictures!


----------



## joegarrison

interceptor said:


> Just like red on a bike...


What saddle pack is that? It looks nice


----------



## interceptor

joegarrison said:


> What saddle pack is that? It looks nice


Selle Royal


----------



## eddie5140

*Not sure what year, I'm thinking early 80's.*

Can anyone give me any information on this Colnago? This bike has less then 100 miles on it. Got it for a co-worker for a $100 because he never rode it, put it in my parents garage for 15 year in storage. Just took it out this year to work on it, I want to keep it original. Should I change the seat?


----------



## ru4_nyy

joegarrison said:


> It belonged to my granddad until he passed away in the mid 90's, and now it's mine after sitting in my grandma's garage for the past 15+ years. Everything is in great condition and I plan on keeping it many years


Sweet!


----------



## jam784

*A retro Crescent that's new to me!*

Those are some pretty sick pics. I just got a new (old) retro Crescent bike in an auction. I still know next to nothing about it, aside from it's from the 70's, and was a pretty good bike back in the day. It has held up pretty well considering. It's also got Shimano gears, brakes, etc. The most intriguing thing is this: It has: "Made in Colombia" stamped on it just under the saddle on the frame. Any info about this bike, its age, worth, would certainly be helpful. 
Thanks,
jam784


----------



## sewup dude

Eddie 5140, Looks like a Colnago Super from the early eighties with Campy Nuovo Record. The earlier (late70s) Super's had the shift cables running above the bottom bracket. The seat looks like a Selle Italia Turbo. Correct for the time period. Could be worth $1000-$2000 depending on condition. Quite the find you have there.


----------



## eddie5140

Thanks Sewup Dude!!!!!!!


----------



## eddie415

*PUCH Marco Polo 100 yr. Edition*

My Marco Polo. Very low miles. It is a keeper!


----------



## Oxtox

jam784 said:


> Those are some pretty sick pics. I just got a new (old) retro Crescent bike in an auction. I still know next to nothing about it, aside from it's from the 70's, and was a pretty good bike back in the day. It has held up pretty well considering. It's also got Shimano gears, brakes, etc. The most intriguing thing is this: It has: "Made in Colombia" stamped on it just under the saddle on the frame. Any info about this bike, its age, worth, would certainly be helpful.
> Thanks,
> jam784


not to burst your bubble, but the Crescent looks like an inexpensive, low-end bike. hopefully, you didn't pay all that much for it.


----------



## Fredrico

*That's a real cherry!*



eddie5140 said:


> Can anyone give me any information on this Colnago? This bike has less then 100 miles on it. Got it for a co-worker for a $100 because he never rode it, put it in my parents garage for 15 year in storage. Just took it out this year to work on it, I want to keep it original. Should I change the seat?


Thatt Nuovo Record rear derailleur and seat post was replaced by Super Record starting about 1980. The chainrings are Super Record. Also the Cinelli 1R stem replaced the 1A about that time. The saddle was also around in 1980. The brake levers date it late 70s-early 80s. By '84 or so, they'd all gone "aero" with the cables wrapped inside the bar tape.

So I'd guess the bike was built between '79-82. With those components, top of the line! Put a new Selle Italia Turbo or Selle San Marco Regal on it, and you'll be period correct. (Not to mention more comfortable as today's uber light weight saddles!)


----------



## doabtl

*Maranoni special*

Hi everyone,

I have been riding this bike for a few years and thinking about upgrading to a new one. What would be the best way to sell this bike on this forum. I can attach pictures if someone can give me direction on how to do this. It is a very early model that has all campy componets and is in excellent condtion. The only marks on it are the three rear brake holder's on the top tube. Other then that the bike still rides great and looks new. I would guess that it is a lat 70's early 80's. 

Thanks Mike


----------



## doabtl

*Maranoni special*

Hi everyone,

I have been riding this bike for a few years and thinking about upgrading to a new one. What would be the best way to sell this bike on this forum. I can attach pictures if someone can give me direction on how to do this. It is a very early model that has all campy componets and is in excellent condtion. The only marks on it are the three rear brake holder's on the top tube. Other then that the bike still rides great and looks new. I would guess that it is a lat 70's early 80's. 

Thanks Mike


----------



## doabtl

*Maranoni special*

More shots of the bike


----------



## jamesbrowm

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/search.php?searchid=3689289


----------



## eddie415

*1983 Team Fuji*

Just picked this Fuji from a friend of mine who rarely rode it because it was slightly to big for him. Did not want to get rid of it becuase he liked the way the bike looked so much. I finally talked him into selling it to me after 28 years. All original including the tires except for the bar wrap and brake hood covers. Extremely clean with less than 100 miles. Very fast, great handling, super smooth. Best racing bike value for its time!!


----------



## jamesbrowm

Sweet machine,cool rims.


----------



## eddie415

Thanks JB. The wheels are limited edition gold anodized Ukai made only during the 82-83(?) Team Fuji production run. I have never seen an identical replacement set yet. If anyone has let me know!


----------



## El Literato Loco

My 1200.


----------



## 251

1994 Trek 2120 Update: I swapped the semi-aero, low-spoke-count wheels for something more appropriate. These are black 36h Open Pros with silver Ultegra 6600 hubs, silver DT Swiss Comp spokes and Pro Lock nipples. I doubled the number of spokes (16/20 to 36/36), and only added 120g. A photo with the old wheels is posted over here.


----------



## ru4_nyy

*Vita-Sprint*

some new parts on mine now


----------



## dimsum

*New/old ride*

This was my old ride 25yrs ago. Kept the old panographed Super Record group and thru on some parts I had lying around.


----------



## INDECS

Lovely De Rosa frame! Very well preserved too... paintjob looks untouched.


----------



## Le Turbo

Gosh, that's lovely, Dimsun! Have you kept her in such good condition all these years, or has she been re-sprayed? (PS: cute dawg.)


----------



## unicrown junkie

Very, very nice! I love Ugo's many bikes. They sure define "classic" for me, maybe someday I'll be able to get a hold of one....just maybe....


----------



## Peeratop

neat bike indeed


----------



## brewster

I feel I am doing the vintage viewers of this thread a grave disservice by withholding new pictures of my 1991 Tommasini Diamante MS that I have been selfishly hoarding. Please forgive me. 

I got this bike new from Colorado Cyclist when I was 18 at the height of my racing days. I had saved and scrimped for a year to buy a Pinarello Montello SLX in the spring of that year, only to have it stolen at a race 5 months later. This Tommasini was the replacement for that. It's had many incarnations and groups over the years and has approximately a bagillion miles on it. It's the rare Columbus MS tubing in which none of the tubes are the same. The top tube is an oval, the downtube is an upside down tear drop and the seat tube is round but flares out larger at the bottom bracket. The non-drive side chainstay is triangular. 

The group is a mix of Record including last generation Delta brakes, headset, seatpost and crank. The derailuers and 10spd shifters are Centaur. The hubs are 8spd DA 7401 and I'm running a 9spd SRAM cassette. I use a J-Tek Shiftmate to make it all work. A Modolo stem and San Marco Rolls top it off. I only ride vintage bikes and so this gets ridden all the time. I could never bare to part with it. So many memories in it.

brewster


----------



## Rum Runner

Heres a old Polaroid from the mid late 70's! Note the helmet! This was taken just before my 1st Century on the Bertin. What a world of difference between the Bretin and my old Schwinn Continental.

The 2nd one is from a few months ago. My brother on the left, me on the right still with the Bertin bike.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

My 1986 Scwinn Prelude (beater bike)

I paid $50 for this bike off CL. It had a bent rear wheel. I had a couple wheels some missmatch tires, old bartape and seat laying around in the garage. Threw them on, and this is the result. 

It did transport duty today, carried my camera and tripod.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

brewster said:


> I feel I am doing the vintage viewers of this thread a grave disservice by withholding new pictures of my 1991 Tommasini Diamante MS that I have been selfishly hoarding. Please forgive me.
> 
> I got this bike new from Colorado Cyclist when I was 18 at the height of my racing days. I had saved and scrimped for a year to buy a Pinarello Montello SLX in the spring of that year, only to have it stolen at a race 5 months later. This Tommasini was the replacement for that. It's had many incarnations and groups over the years and has approximately a bagillion miles on it. It's the rare Columbus MS tubing in which none of the tubes are the same. The top tube is an oval, the downtube is an upside down tear drop and the seat tube is round but flares out larger at the bottom bracket. The non-drive side chainstay is triangular.
> 
> The group is a mix of Record including last generation Delta brakes, headset, seatpost and crank. The derailuers and 10spd shifters are Centaur. The hubs are 8spd DA 7401 and I'm running a 9spd SRAM cassette. I use a J-Tek Shiftmate to make it all work. A Modolo stem and San Marco Rolls top it off. I only ride vintage bikes and so this gets ridden all the time. I could never bare to part with it. So many memories in it.
> 
> brewster












*You are forgiven! *
*This is pure BIKE-ART.. * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecrevisse

All very nice


----------



## Ecrevisse

*Davidson*

1974 - 1977 Davidson exact year unknown. I contacted the Davidson Cycles and that was the best guess from the pictures I sent.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS

Ecrevisse said:


> 1974 - 1977 Davidson exact year unknown. I contacted the Davidson Cycles and that was the best guess from the pictures I sent.


Dam! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

*This bike is ME... Everything about this bike is ME.. Even down to the Brooks, the size, and the height of the seat, stem... All ME... I want it.... I want it... I want it..* :cryin:

As for the year, it looks like it is setup the same way my 1979 Raleigh Competition GS is. Even to the cable guides on the top tube. I would say it is 1977 to 79.

Again, this bike is awesome. In all due respect to the newer bikes, I know they are very low on weight and great, but you dam near can't give me one of them.


----------



## Ecrevisse

1982 Mercian Vincitore


----------



## MONsterD

what model handlebars are those? i've been looking forever for the type that would yield a smooth transition from the top of the bars to the hoods and yours fit the bill! i plan on building up an old steel frame with 9-spd Ultegra.


----------



## abarth

Pictures from recent rides.


----------



## zacolnago

That Look is one of my all time favourite team bikes. That along with the PDM Concorde and the Carrera Battaglin.


----------



## jr59

Some GREAT bikes on this thread!
I hope mine will fit in somewhere.


----------



## zacolnago

jr59 said:


> I hope mine will fit in somewhere.


Only if pristine, mint, stunning and absolutely awesome are the criteria for inclusion in this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecrevisse

1980 Cinelli Supercorsa


----------



## zmudshark

*I posted this over in the Serotta Classifieds: *


<table class="tborder" id="post1042978" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="thead"> #*1* 







12-09-2011, 04:41 PM  
</td> </tr> <tr><td class="alt2" style="padding:0px"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="3" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="alt2"></td><td nowrap="nowrap"> zmudshark








Curmudgeon
</td><td width="100%"> 
</td><td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top"> Join Date: Oct 2007
Location: AZ in Winter A2 in Summer
Posts: 1,030 


</td></tr></tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr><td class="alt1"> *zMud's 'I may regret this' bike sale. Merckx x2 and Cinelli* 
<hr style="color:#EBEBEB" size="1"> I have decided that I really should thin the herd, and I don't ride these as much as I should, so up they go.

First is the early 80's Merckx Professional limited edition Faema replica, full pantographed bike. $2500 + actual shipping. 54cm square c-c. Saddle extra. *Pending*

Second is my 1985 Cinelli Super Corsa with Cinelli suede VIP leather stitched bar covering and saddle, and Campagnolo aero water bottle. 55.5 cm c-c. $2300 + actual shipping. *Pending*

Third is my 1985 Merckx Professional in Faema livery. 54cm c-c $2200 + actual shipping.

Complete pictures here: 
https://picasaweb.google.com/117289...92/BikesForSale

























 
PM me for details and any questions. Shipping from Phoenix, AZ.
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Kenacycle

I love it


----------



## lardo

I would post my 80s Nishiki, but these stupid post count min. rules are annoying.


----------



## Dan333sp

Visited a family friend yesterday, discovered that not only is he a collector of fine bikes, he's got a virtual museum of custom American steel frames from the 70s on. Amazing. Here are some pics, sorry for the quality being so low, only had my phone on me. Don't know much about older bikes, so I'll let you guys figure out what's what-








































This bike was stunning, and it's only 19 pounds despite being from the mid 70s. Excellent.
















Look at that dropout!








All components were hand drilled by the original builder, evidently. 








Plenty of wheels to go around








Don't know anything about this frame other than it is Australian, it's got a stunning paint job, and it's from the 60s. 








I wouldn't mind having this in my basement at all!


----------



## bkwitche

Ha! When you said virtual
Museum I thought you just meant he had a web site of photos or something.

Very nice.


----------



## Marz

Olmo Competition 54 x 54, Columbus SL. Not sure when the frame was built but cables go over the BB.

Need a period seatpost and tubular wheelset to complete this. I use the current wheels to commute but I don't like how they look on this bike. I think it will look better with low profile Mavic GP4s or Ambrosio Montreals although I'm eyeing a set of Fir Quasar rims on Ebay but i don't know anything about them.

Bought the frame last year on Ebay from Provence and it sports a local badge, 'Merviel' which will peel off, but I'm happy to leave it there. Love the patina, chromed underneath so I'm not intending to restore it.


----------



## MEQ

Hey all,

So i just picked up a Ironman Dave Scott Expert. After doing a bit of research, it seems that the bike is 100% original with not one thing changed. It's pretty dusty but seems to be in really good condition. I believe its a 51CM to 53CM (not sure exactly), and it is the red and white color scheme. I am trying to figure out whether i should sell the bike and make some money, or if i should give it to my girlfriend (it might be a tiny bit big for her).

I was hoping someone could tell me what the bike would be worth?? Everything is in great working condition. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## fadetoblack6902

Dave Hickey said:


> Now that's some retro porn. It that yours?


gorgeous! what exaactly is it?


----------



## FujiTedII

Nice Bikes !


----------



## FujiTedII

Nice rides here !


----------



## mtnroadie

*An overdose of awesomeness...and some sweet Clogs!*


----------



## cycleguyRB

Buick Roadmaster...SWEET! Back in the day, baby! Nice bikes too.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Is that Bill Woodull? Awesome pic!


----------



## mtnroadie

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Is that Bill Woodull? Awesome pic!


Not sure, saw the pic online a few weeks ago, I forgot about it until I saw this thread. I wish I had a poster of it.


----------

